# curiosità n° 2



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

*curiosità n° 2*

così, tanto per fare un piccolo censimento sulla situazione dei frequentatori di questo forum.....se vi và di dirlo.

quanti di voi attualmente tradiscono il loro coniuge ? e perchè ? e quanti anni avete ?

io attualmente tradisco, lo faccio perchè sento la necessità di avere più di una persona con cui fare l'amore, ho oltre 40 anni E voi ?.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2009)

*ciao oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> così, tanto per fare un piccolo censimento sulla situazione dei frequentatori di questo forum.....se vi và di dirlo.
> 
> quanti di voi attualmente tradiscono il loro coniuge ? e perchè ? e quanti anni avete ?
> 
> io attualmente tradisco, lo faccio perchè sento la necessità di avere più di una persona con cui fare l'amore, ho oltre 40 anni E voi ?



censimento per tastare le possibilità di essere_ generoso _con altre mille e tre?


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> censimento per tastare le possibilità di essere_ generoso _con altre mille e tre?


No..Secondo me censimento per sentirsi meno  cacca  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Buscopann


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> censimento per tastare le possibilità di essere_ generoso _con altre mille e tre?


no, è solo per curiosità, per sapere se c'è qualcuno nella mia stessa condizione, tuttoquì.
non sono qui per cercare nuove avventure, l'ho detto più volte.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..Secondo me censimento per sentirsi meno  cacca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ogni tanto si, mi sento proprio così, penso che succeda un po' a tutti, di tanto in tanto.


----------



## Old reale (1 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ogni tanto si, mi sento proprio così, penso che succeda un po' a tutti, di tanto in tanto.


mal comune mezzo gaudio? apperò...


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

a quanto vedo, attualmente, nessuno qui è nella mia situazione.
Tutti fedeli e convinti........ Buon per voi.


----------



## Old reale (1 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> a quanto vedo, attualmente, nessuno qui è nella mia situazione.
> *Tutti fedeli e convinti*........ Buon per voi.


ma che differenza fa? vuoi sentirti meno solo in questo?


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2009)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> a quanto vedo, attualmente, nessuno qui è nella mia situazione.
> Tutti fedeli e convinti........ Buon per voi.


io sono fedele a quello che voglio.

che senso avrebbe non esserlo?

significherebbe che non lo voglio se lo tradissi.

e se tradisco tutti significherebbe che non so che casso voglio davvero.o che attraverso mille tradimenti voglio ricercare solo una affermazione di me stessa e di quanto posso piacere a mille e tre...e non all'unico gusto davvero importante che è il mio.

insomma, io per per stare bene con me stessa in una relazione affettiva ne cerco uno.

e quando lo trovo mi fermo...che cacchio me ne fotte cercarne altri se so quello che voglio?

Io posso piacere a tanti...ma* uno *puo' piacere a me quando lo scelgo, conseguentemente a cio' NON tradisco.

spero di essere stata chiara senza tanti giri di paroleo magari ne ho fatti troppi, dimmi tu.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma che differenza fa? vuoi sentirti meno solo in questo?


non riesco a capire il tuo modo di dialogare con me, fatto di ironia e domande appuntite, ma va bene così.


----------



## MK (1 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> così, tanto per fare un piccolo censimento sulla situazione dei frequentatori di questo forum.....se vi và di dirlo.
> 
> quanti di voi attualmente tradiscono il loro coniuge ? e perchè ? e quanti anni avete ?
> 
> io attualmente tradisco, lo faccio perchè sento la necessità di avere più di una persona con cui fare l'amore, ho oltre 40 anni E voi ?.


Niente coniuge niente tradimento. Potrei forse tradire per lo stesso motivo indicato da te (non avere più persone con cui farlo ma avere una persona con cui farlo bene), ma lascerai l'altro comunque.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io sono fedele a quello che voglio.
> 
> che senso avrebbe non esserlo?
> 
> ...









Il problema è sapere davvero quel che si vuole.

Sono libera, ora, non posso tradire neppure volendo.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema è sapere davvero quel che si vuole.
> 
> Sono libera, ora, non posso tradire neppure volendo.


scatenati please.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scatenati please.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2009)

*ot persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>



ho scoperto un fondotinta di Dior magnific


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2009)

è na svolta esistenziale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ho scoperto un fondotinta di Dior magnific





Miciolidia ha detto:


> è na svolta esistenziale








C'è poco da scherzare!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Trovare un fondotinta che sappia fare il suo mestiere non è cosa facile


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2009)

Mo te lo dico.petta.

_ICONE_ di Dior


provalo prima di acquistarlo, sai che dipende dal tipo di pelle.


io ne uso pochissimo perchè solitamente tutti mi davano fastidio. ma questo è magic.

Oascar , scusa la divagazione.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2009)

Non ho nessuno da tradire, mi spiace 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Inoltre il mio fondotinta non e' Dior


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mo te lo dico.petta.
> 
> _ICONE_ di Dior
> 
> ...


Dior è il massimo,uno dei migliori.

io non uso fondotinta ma riconosco che Dior sà fare bene il suo mestiere


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Dior è il massimo,uno dei migliori.
> 
> io non uso fondotinta ma riconosco che Dior sà fare bene il suo mestiere



Faceva...l'e' deceduto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ora il suo lavoro e' lasciato a Galliano... per inciso il suo mestiere non erano i fondotinta


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Faceva...l'e' deceduto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, lo so, mi riferivo alla casa produttrice non allo stilista


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mo te lo dico.petta.
> 
> _ICONE_ di Dior
> 
> ...


Ma ...è anti-traccia?


----------



## Old reale (1 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non riesco a capire il tuo modo di dialogare con me, fatto di ironia e domande appuntite, ma va bene così.


devi capire il modo prima di rispondere? mah!
non era ironia...sono io che non capisco cosa cerchi facendo questo tipo di domande..curiosita?conforto?rassicurazione?hai del tempo da perdere a caso? ci sono un milione di varianti e io chiedevo che differenza fa a te sapere che ci sono altri nelle tue condizioni e perchè lochiedi...non ti va di rispondere ok...basta dirlo..non sei mica legato ad una sedia col pentothal... e non vedo nesuna domanda appuntita, ma se a te pare cosi' va bene...e come pare a te che sia ironia e appuntitura a me pare che sposti il discorso per non rispondere (posso sempre sbagliarmi, forse potresti pensarlo anche di te, no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ...è anti-traccia?


Li dovrebbero fare solo anti-traccia... a prova di scappatella


----------



## Old reale (1 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Li dovrebbero fare solo anti-traccia... a prova di scappatella


 sarebe a dire che se un uomo bacia o comunque si struscia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 con una donna il fondo tinta non si attacca al colletto della camicia?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sarebe a dire che se un uomo bacia o comunque si struscia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto!

Sai com'e' il diavolo fa le pentole ma si dimantica i coperchi... 'stardo!


----------



## Old reale (1 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esatto!
> 
> Sai com'e' il diavolo fa le pentole ma si dimantica i coperchi... 'stardo!


 ma state parlando di qualcosa che esiste?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2009)

Fondotinta: io da anni uso DIOR ECLAT (molto idratante, io ho una pelle molto uniforme, per me non occorrono ceroni).

Ma...quando la giornata è impegnativa (ore e ore di riunione, etc.)...uso ESTE' LAUDER NON TRASFERIBILE: rimane anche dopo una settimana!!!! (e NON macchia i vestiti)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma state parlando di qualcosa che esiste?


Certo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...almeno così viene pubblicizzato...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma state parlando di qualcosa che esiste?


Il fondotinta puo' lasciare indizi fastidiosi... senza scherzi


----------



## Old reale (1 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fondotinta: io da anni uso DIOR ECLAT (molto idratante, io ho una pelle molto uniforme, per me non occorrono ceroni).
> 
> Ma...quando la giornata è impegnativa (ore e ore di riunione, etc.)...uso ESTE' LAUDER NON TRASFERIBILE: rimane anche dopo una settimana!!!! (e NON macchia i vestiti)


 non trasferibile 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ma di che si fanno quelli che inventano 'sti nomi?


----------



## Old reale (1 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il fondotinta puo' lasciare indizi fastidiosi... senza scherzi


 certo che lo so...chiedevo se questo fondotinta miracoloso esiste in natura o è solo una nuova pietra filosofale...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> certo che lo so...chiedevo se questo fondotinta miracoloso esiste in natura o è solo una nuova pietra filosofale...



No gli anti-traccia ci sono.

Quello che ha citato Verena, Este'e Lauder e' favoloso... troppo impegnatico per i miei gusti, lo uso per occasioni particolari

Io uso MAC fondotinta leggero opaco per tutti i giorni... ma non e' anti traccia


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2009)

Non trasferibile...su altri tessuti.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2009)

Ti dico, sarà la nuance, ma resta favoloso per giorni!!


----------



## Old reale (1 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non trasferibile...su altri tessuti.


 l'avevo capito


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (1 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io sono fedele a quello che voglio.
> 
> che senso avrebbe non esserlo?
> 
> ...



approvo........


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> devi capire il modo prima di rispondere? mah!
> non era ironia...sono io che non capisco cosa cerchi facendo questo tipo di domande..curiosita?conforto?rassicurazione?hai del tempo da perdere a caso? ci sono un milione di varianti e io chiedevo che differenza fa a te sapere che ci sono altri nelle tue condizioni e perchè lochiedi...non ti va di rispondere ok...basta dirlo..non sei mica legato ad una sedia col pentothal... e non vedo nesuna domanda appuntita, ma se a te pare cosi' va bene...e come pare a te che sia ironia e appuntitura a me pare che sposti il discorso per non rispondere (posso sempre sbagliarmi, forse potresti pensarlo anche di te, no?
> 
> 
> ...


curiosità, pura curiosità. Sono un animale curioso che ha del tempo da perdere.
Non cerco nulla. Non qui, almeno.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2009)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ...è anti-traccia?




sai che non lo so?


è come se ti mettessi fondo e cipria...ma è leggerisimo ...almeno per me..ed io ne uso poco,e quel poco FA.
Provalo. vai in profumeria e schiaffatelo su'...con spugnetta.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> approvo........



mi fa piacere tenebbbrrrrrrrrrroso.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2009)

*vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Ti dico, sarà la nuance, ma resta favoloso per giorni!!



nel senso che non i lavi la faccia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





scherzo..perchè?


----------



## Old amarax (1 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> così, tanto per fare un piccolo censimento sulla situazione dei frequentatori di questo forum.....se vi và di dirlo.
> 
> quanti di voi attualmente tradiscono il loro coniuge ? e perchè ? e quanti anni avete ?
> 
> *io attualmente tradisco*, lo faccio perchè sento la necessità di avere più di una persona con cui fare l'amore, *ho oltre 40 anni* E voi ?.


Quanti oltre i 40?


----------



## Old amarax (1 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> no, è solo per curiosità, per sapere se c'è qualcuno nella mia stessa condizione, tuttoquì.
> *non sono qui per cercare nuove avventure, *l'ho detto più volte.








 ...nemmeno tu...


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ...nemmeno tu...


vedo che sei un mattacchione, buon per te.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Quanti oltre i 40?


non iniziamo con le solite domande di approccio, non mi interessano nuove avventure, l'ho già detto.


----------



## Old amarax (1 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> vedo che sei un mattacchione, buon per te.


 




un*a*... tradita 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...in cerca di vendetta


----------



## Old reale (1 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> curiosità, pura curiosità. Sono un animale curioso che ha del tempo da perdere.
> Non cerco nulla. Non qui, almeno.


 perfetto. grazie. mi sembrava così semplice la cosa


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> un*a*... tradita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e la cerchi qui ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma daii, siamo seri.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> nel senso che non i lavi la faccia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
eehheh mi lavo ma a malincuore! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   E' una specie di vernice, impalpabile ma perfetta!


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fondotinta: io da anni uso DIOR ECLAT (molto idratante, io ho una pelle molto uniforme, per me non occorrono ceroni).
> 
> Ma...quando la giornata è impegnativa (ore e ore di riunione, etc.)...uso *ESTE' LAUDER NON TRASFERIBILE:* rimane anche dopo una settimana!!!! (e NON macchia i vestiti)


 
Questo è il mio! Una bomba!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2009)

Si è fantastico!


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> così, tanto per fare un piccolo censimento sulla situazione dei frequentatori di questo forum.....se vi và di dirlo.
> 
> quanti di voi attualmente tradiscono il loro coniuge ? e perchè ? e quanti anni avete ?
> 
> io attualmente tradisco, lo faccio perchè sento la necessità di avere più di una persona con cui fare l'amore, ho oltre 40 anni E voi ?.


Non ho mai tradito, ho 36 anni.

Ma la tentazione esiste ed è forte.
Mentirei a me stesso dicendo il contrario.


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito, ho 36 anni.
> 
> Ma la tentazione esiste ed è forte.
> Mentirei a me stesso dicendo il contrario.


io l'ho fatto per tanto tempo, a volte lo faccio ancora. Altri continuano  a farlo.
Non è un demerito..........L'importante è saperlo.


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito, ho 36 anni.
> 
> Ma la tentazione esiste ed è forte.
> Mentirei a me stesso dicendo il contrario.


 
Stessa cosa, anni 34...non ho mai tradito ma le tentazioni improvvisamente si moltiplicano a vista d'occhio


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> eehheh mi lavo ma a malincuore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verena, sai, leggendoti, in questi discorsi ti immagino come Meryl Streep nel film " la morte ti fa bella "


----------



## Old dada (2 Marzo 2009)

io ho tradito e sto tradendo, purtroppo solo virtualmente, ma le occasioni non mancano basta volerlo...ed ultimamente faccio fatica a tiraqrmi indietro! Sarà....


----------



## Old velistasolitario (2 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> io ho tradito e sto tradendo, purtroppo solo virtualmente, ma le occasioni non mancano basta volerlo...ed ultimamente faccio fatica a tiraqrmi indietro! Sarà....


 

...mmm....mi spieghi cosa intendi con tradire virtualmente....?...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> io l'ho fatto per tanto tempo, a volte lo faccio ancora. Altri continuano a farlo.
> Non è un demerito..........L'importante è saperlo.


Qual'è, secondo il tuo modo di vedere le cose, la differenza tra:

 - desiderarlo e non tradire
 - desiderarlo e tradire.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Stessa cosa, anni 34...non ho mai tradito ma le tentazioni improvvisamente si moltiplicano a vista d'occhio


Ma da cosa sei tentata, cosa ti spinge a farlo e cosa ti spinge a non farlo?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Qual'è, secondo il tuo modo di vedere le cose, la differenza tra:
> 
> - desiderarlo e non tradire
> - desiderarlo e tradire.


L'azione


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

*Provo a risponderti*



Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Qual'è, secondo il tuo modo di vedere le cose, la differenza tra:
> 
> - desiderarlo e non tradire
> - desiderarlo e tradire.


L'alta considerazione che uno ha di se stesso?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'azione


Questa è una valutazione "oggettiva".

Mi interesserebbe sapere una opinione "soggettiva".


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'alta considerazione che uno ha di se stesso?


 Prova a spiegarti meglio, 
cosa intendi per "L'alta considerazione che uno ha di se stesso"?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Questa è una valutazione "oggettiva".
> 
> Mi interesserebbe sapere una opinione "soggettiva".


Ho capito.

Ma io sono una persona semplice... mi limito a _few basics_, altrimenti l'esistenza si complica troppo


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Prova a spiegarti meglio,
> cosa intendi per "L'alta considerazione che uno ha di se stesso"?


... che il tradimento lo ripudio, lo aborro per principio.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> 
> Ma io sono una persona semplice... mi limito a _few basics_, altrimenti l'esistenza si complica troppo


Mi hai comunque risposto: 
Per te si tratta proprio "dell'azione".

E comunque con la semplicità e l'essenza, molte volte si trovano soluzioni su problematiche apparentemente inestricabili.


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Qual'è, secondo il tuo modo di vedere le cose, la differenza tra:
> 
> - desiderarlo e non tradire
> - desiderarlo e tradire.


l'ho espresso più volte, fino alla nausea, se cerchi nel forum lo trovi.

sintetizzando : 

desidero ma resisto nel nel nome della moralità del rispetto etc. etc. 
se sono felice di questo, va benissimo, non mi muovo, non rischio.
Rinuncio e vivo tranquillo.


desidero e tradisco nel nome del sentirsi appagato, felice, rispettoso verso se stessi.
Se devo, lo faccio, mi muovo, rischio, e vivo un po' meno tranquillo.


La vita è fatta di scelte. L'istinto suggerisce la soluzione, la ragione la vaglia, la necessità decide.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... che il tradimento lo ripudio, lo aborro per principio.


Capisco quello che dici.
Fino a qualche anno fa la pensavo esattamente come te.


----------



## Old secretary (2 Marzo 2009)

Ragazze a volte mi fate morir dal ridere: vi siete messe a far chiacchiere su quale fondotinta è meglio in un thread che parla di tradimento...ah ah ah...anche se comunque non volendo avete consigliato un fondotinta a chi ha paura di "lasciare tracce"!
comunque volevo dire la mia: Dior è moooolto buono,è vero,ma Estee Lauder è una "vecchia signora della profumeria" e sa fare molto bene il suo lavoro... tra i migliori ci sono La Prairie (euro 138,60) e anche Guerlain come trucchi (per non parlare delle creme) mi permetto il consiglio perchè mi avete punta sul vivo (è stato il mio lavoro per anni)...

Tornando al thread iniziale...
Io non ho mai tradito (in questa ultima relazione,cioè da 4 anni a questa parte). Ci ho pensato,ho ponderato,ma alla fine sono sempre arrivata alla conclusione che il gioco non valesse la candela (si dice così?)...insomma,non ne valeva la pena per un piccolo istante di sesso perdere quello che ho con così tanta dedizione cercato per tanto tempo.
Nelle mie relazioni passate ho tradito,se così si può dire,solo baciando altri uomini (tranne una volta sola,in cui ho proprio fatto sesso,ma a mia discolpa il giorno dopo ho lasciato il mio ragazzo senza spiegazioni,o meglio dicendogli che non ero più attratta da lui,ma senza confessare il tradimento).

La mia vita in due parole.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> l'ho espresso più volte, fino alla nausea, se cerchi nel forum lo trovi.
> 
> .


Nessuno ti obbliga di rispondere.


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Nessuno ti obbliga di rispondere.


per aiutarti ( o forse incasinarti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ho tirato su due 3d che avevo aperto tempo fa

uno è nella sezione " confessionale "
l'altro nella sezione " sesso " 

se ti possono interessare, dacci un'occhiata, se ti và....


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> per aiutarti ( o forse incasinarti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tranquillo, non cambio idea a causa di un 3d.
Sicuramente arricchisce le mie conoscenze.

Vabbè comunque grazie...


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Qual'è, secondo il tuo modo di vedere le cose, la differenza tra:
> 
> - desiderarlo e non tradire
> - desiderarlo e tradire.


Si desidera di tradire quando si è insoddisfatti della situazione che si ha. I motivi possono essere molteplici. Non lo si fa sperando che prima o poi passi e tutto torni idilliaco com'era all'inizio. Perché il tradimento è considerato immorale. Si arriva a tradire quando non si può più aspettare.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2009)

Bisognerebbe andare oltre il giudizio moralo o immorale per comprendere il vero problema del tradimento.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Si desidera di tradire quando si è insoddisfatti della situazione che si ha. I motivi possono essere molteplici. Non lo si fa sperando che prima o poi passi e tutto torni idilliaco com'era all'inizio. Perché il tradimento è considerato immorale. Si arriva a tradire quando non si può più aspettare.


Ma nel mio caso non mi sento assolutamente insoddisfatto, e non spero che cambi niente. 

E' un desiderio di sesso, di pulsione. Non è un desiderio verso una donna specifica, ma un desiderio verso l'altro sesso, nudo, crudo, dattato dall'istinto.

E' la stessa cosa secondo te?


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ma nel mio caso non mi sento assolutamente insoddisfatto, e non spero che cambi niente.
> 
> E' un desiderio di sesso, di pulsione. Non è un desiderio verso una donna specifica, ma un desiderio verso l'altro sesso, nudo, crudo, dattato dall'istinto.
> 
> E' la stessa cosa secondo te?


Non lo so, forse qualcosa è cambiato in te. Prima ti andava bene così, adesso se senti un'esigenza diversa forse è il caso di andare oltre. Sono contro le repressioni degli istinti. Certo bisogna andarci cauti, ma sono momenti. Se non affronti la cosa prima o poi risalterà fuori in altro modo. E' un sintomo.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so, forse qualcosa è cambiato in te. Prima ti andava bene così, adesso se senti un'esigenza diversa forse è il caso di andare oltre. Sono contro le repressioni degli istinti. Certo bisogna andarci cauti, ma sono momenti. Se non affronti la cosa prima o poi risalterà fuori in altro modo. E' un sintomo.


Ma sono sempre stato così...
Non è mai cambiato niente in me.

Possibile che l'istinto sessuale debba essere considerato un fallimento della coppia?

Io sinceramente non la vedo così.

Ciao


----------



## brugola (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ma sono sempre stato così...
> Non è mai cambiato niente in me.
> 
> *Possibile che l'istinto sessuale debba essere considerato un fallimento della coppia?*
> ...


pare chiaro che se esula dalla coppia non sia ben visto


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ma sono sempre stato così...
> Non è mai cambiato niente in me.
> 
> Possibile che l'istinto sessuale debba essere considerato un fallimento della coppia?
> ...


 
Mmmmmmm non so, prima c'era all'interno della coppia e adesso sta fuori? Qualcosa di diverso ci sarà.


----------



## Old dada (2 Marzo 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...mmm....mi spieghi cosa intendi con tradire virtualmente....?...


Intendo che la persona purtroppo è lontana e quindi l'unico modo per sentirci è msn o il telefono! Questo non esula dal volerle un mondo di bene!!!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pare chiaro che se esula dalla coppia non sia ben visto



La solita prevenuta


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mmmmmmm non so, prima c'era all'interno della coppia e adesso sta fuori? Qualcosa di diverso ci sarà.


Ma no!

Sono sempre stato così:

è sia all'interno della coppia,
sia all'esterno.


----------



## brugola (2 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La solita prevenuta












   eh certo...se sono prevenuta che ci posso fare?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2009)

Non capisco perche' se la monogamia non fa parte del mio stile di vita dovrei andare a complicarmi l'esistenza col matrimonio o una qualunque relazione che preveda la monogamia.

Tutte queste domande ci si dovrebbe porre prima di avvicinarsi a un determinato tipo di relazione... questa possibilita' di scelta ci distingue dagli animali!
Possiamo scegliere ma spesso si sceglie la convenzione del matrimonio per poi scadere in un'altra convenzione che e' il tradimento


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice;525605[COLOR=red ha detto:
			
		

> ][/COLOR]Non capisco perche' se la monogamia non fa parte del mio stile di vita dovrei andare a complicarmi l'esistenza col matrimonio o una qualunque relazione che preveda la monogamia.
> 
> Tutte queste domande ci si dovrebbe porre prima di avvicinarsi a un determinato tipo di relazione... questa possibilita' di scelta ci distingue dagli animali!
> Possiamo scegliere ma spesso si sceglie la convenzione del matrimonio per poi scadere in un'altra convenzione che e' il tradimento


ecco, hai detto tutto.................


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

ragazze e ragazzi, vi comunico una cosa di cui non vi importa assolutamente nulla, ma ve la comunico ugualmente.

Alla soglia dei miei primi 1000 post, 

sarà la primavera in arrivo, mah, chi lo sa.......

malgrado non sia ancora arrivato a quella del 16000, a cui molte di voi sono già giunte e, nonostante ciò, hanno ancora voglia di parlare e teorizzare sull'argomento.

Io, mi sono stufato di parlare seriamente dell'argomento " tradimento ". 

Per cui

rimango su questo forum per scherzare e cazzeggiare  ( senza interferire nelle discussioni serie, sia chiaro )e null'altro.

così ho deliberato, così ho deciso


----------



## brugola (2 Marzo 2009)

svicolo


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2009)

Ehh la dolce euchessina fa miracoli.


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> svicolo


siii, dici bene................


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ma no!
> 
> Sono sempre stato così:
> 
> ...


Interesse verso la tua compagna e in contemporanea interesse per le altre donne?


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehh la dolce euchessina fa miracoli.


oppss, ho capito solo ora la tua battuta, ( eh si, in certe cose sono un po' tardo... ).

ma no, figurati, non è per l'avvertimento dello Staff

è da un po' che mi sono stufato di ripetere sempre le stesse cose
( e voi di leggerle ) sull'argomento " tradimento ".

e poi, ripeto qui quello che ti ho scritto in privato. 

il mio post era con spirito scherzoso, come ne ho letti tanti qui. Non volevo ne sfotterti ne offenderti. 
L'ho scritto pensando di parlare ad un'amica.

Non è nella mia natura sfottere nella vita " reale " figuriamoci se lo faccio qui.


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Interesse verso la tua compagna e in contemporanea interesse per le altre donne?


eh si, un uomo, a tuttotondo.


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh si, un uomo, a tuttotondo.


Beh almeno tu dividi le tue cose, poi che non condivida è altra cosa... Come si può provare attrazione sessuale per tutte le donne del mondo? O gli uomini?


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ma da cosa sei tentata, cosa ti spinge a farlo e cosa ti spinge a non farlo?


 
Mi spinge a farlo la mia vanità, il fatto di sentirmi desiderata da un uomo in un momento in cui nel mio matrimonio c'è un pò di "stanchezza" dovuta a problemi lavorativi e familiari e questo mi pesa soprattutto perchè la nostra è stata sempre una storia molto passionale.
Mi trattiene l'idea del male che farei a mio marito che è, comunque, l'unico uomo che io ami e la paura di perderlo solo per il gusto di farmi una scop..a con un altro.
Se dovessi buttare tutto nel cesso dovrei quanto meno essere innamorata dell'altro...
...il che non toglie che le tentazioni siano tante


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh almeno tu dividi le tue cose, poi che non condivida è altra cosa... Come si può provare attrazione sessuale per tutte le donne del mondo? O gli uomini?


 
tutte no, non penso che Ribelle provi attrazione per quelle racchie .  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e allora diciamo per tutte quelle belle.

in quanto a me, non ho capito cosa intendi dire con " tu dividi le tue  cose "


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> tutte no, non penso che Ribelle provi attrazione per quelle racchie .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













   il concetto di bellezza è relativo, se si parla di sesso selvaggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

Dividi nel senso la moglie fa la moglie e l'amante fa l'amante...


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi spinge a farlo la mia vanità, il fatto di sentirmi desiderata da un uomo in un momento in cui nel mio matrimonio c'è un pò di "stanchezza" dovuta a problemi lavorativi e familiari e questo mi pesa soprattutto perchè la nostra è stata sempre una storia molto passionale.
> Mi trattiene l'idea del male che farei a mio marito che è, comunque, l'unico uomo che io ami e la paura di perderlo solo per il gusto di farmi una scop..a con un altro.
> Se dovessi buttare tutto nel cesso dovrei quanto meno essere innamorata dell'altro...
> ...il che non toglie che le tentazioni siano tante


Lale, la vita e' fatta di scelte ... se vuoi = puoi ... ma se puoi, sei veramente certa che vuoi? ... e' un vecchio scioglilingua molto utile a volte.


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lale, la vita e' fatta di scelte ... se vuoi = puoi ... ma se puoi, sei veramente certa che vuoi? ... e' un vecchio scioglilingua molto utile a volte.


 
Mi impegnerò a decifrare il messaggio e poi ti rispondo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...diciamo che quello che mi lascia perplessa (e piena di sensi di colpa) è che probabilmente "potere" potevo anche prima, ho sempre potuto...intendo che probabilmente gli altri uomini mi guardavano anche prima solo che io ero fedele anche solo nel pensiero...ora invece il pensiero non è più fedele...non sempre comunque.
La spiegazione del perchè improvvisamente mi succeda questo credo di saperla ma per ora preferisco aspettare che le cose cambino, che si risolvano i problemi che hanno portato a questo raffreddamento tra noi


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> il concetto di bellezza è relativo, se si parla di sesso selvaggio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche il sesso selvaggio ha i suoi limiti. Difronte alle racchie  può avere disfunzioni erettili


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche il sesso selvaggio ha i suoi limiti. Difronte alle racchie può avere disfunzioni erettili


Ognuno ha i propri gusti Oscar


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ognuno ha i propri gusti Oscar


si , hai ragione, ogni donna ha " qualcosa " che vale la pena di gustare, se si sà scoprirlo.


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi impegnerò a decifrare il messaggio e poi ti rispondo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avere delle tentazione e' umano/naturale, nessuno e' immune ... cerca di chiarirti con tuo marito, apritevi l'uno all'altro, comunicatevi le cose e i pensieri piu' nascosti.

Che nel matrimonio avvengano crisi e' scontato anzi, benvengano ... serve a constatare s'e' solido, se ha radici profonde ... tutti pensano che un matrimonio e' una tappa d'arrivo, mentre invece e' sempre una linea partenza.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si , hai ragione, ogni donna ha " qualcosa " che vale la pena di gustare, se si sà scoprirlo.


 
...chi l'ha detto....Gualtiero Marchesi...?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ....


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si , hai ragione, ogni donna ha " qualcosa " che vale la pena di gustare, se si sà scoprirlo.


Questa è un'affermazione che ho sentito un sacco di volte. E che continuo a non capire però. Sarà un limite mio


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Avere delle tentazione e' umano/naturale, nessuno e' immune ... cerca di chiarirti con tuo marito, apritevi l'uno all'altro, comunicatevi le cose e i pensieri piu' nascosti.
> 
> Che nel matrimonio avvengano crisi e' scontato anzi, benvengano ... serve a constatare s'e' solido, se ha radici profonde ... tutti pensano che un matrimonio e' una tappa d'arrivo, mentre invece e' sempre una linea partenza.


 
In questo momento mio marito è infelice...per questioni soprattutto relative al lavoro, ma che gli hanno tolto la spensieratezza, la voglia di fare altro che non sia semplicemente trascinarsi dal lavoro a casa. Ho provato a parlagli appena mi è capitata la prima sbandata(ovviamente non facendo riferimento alla sbandata in sè, ma a ciò che io sento mancare nel nostro rapporto) ma ho capito che si sente attaccato, forse anche umiliato, che vive le mie "recriminazioni" come un'ennesima sconfitta; non voglio dargli ulteriori motivi di infelicità, non se li merita.
E' chiaro la sua apatia mi spinge al largo, a gioire delle attenzioni di altri che prima neppure avrei considerato...ma confido nel fatto che questo brutto momento passi e che lui torni ad essere felice. Qualcun altro stamattina in un post parlava dell'infelicità: ebbene l'infelicità di mio marito è un cancro che sta corrodendo la nostra storia, che se n'è portata via una parte...quando verrà finalmente estiorpata la causa di questa infelicità forse potremo ricominciare ad essere felici assieme...


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Questa è un'affermazione che ho sentito un sacco di volte. E che continuo a non capire però. Sarà un limite mio


è una battuta di spirito, nullapiù,.rilassati..........non c'è nulla da capire.


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è una battuta di spirito, nullapiù,.rilassati..........non c'è nulla da capire.


Ma io lo dico davvero, non posso capire come si possa provare interesse per TUTTE le donne. In quel senso dico


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma io lo dico davvero, non posso capire come si possa provare interesse per TUTTE le donne. In quel senso dico


 
ma non è vero che si prova interesse per TUTTE le donne ma per LE DONNE, in genere.

uffa,.............. MK...............


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ma non è vero che si prova interesse per TUTTE le donne ma per LE DONNE, in genere.
> 
> uffa,.............. MK...............


E continuo a non capire...


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E continuo a non capire...


quando fai così sei deliziosa.....


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> oppss, ho capito solo ora la tua battuta, ( eh si, in certe cose sono un po' tardo... ).
> 
> ma no, figurati, non è per l'avvertimento dello Staff
> 
> ...



Oscar puoi fare questo tipo di scherzi con chi hai confidenza.

L aquestione e' sempre quella.

Per il resto cavalier non porta pena


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2009)

Io provo interesse per il sesso maschile ma mica mi piacciono tutti gli uomini.


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> In questo momento mio marito è infelice...per questioni soprattutto relative al lavoro, ma che gli hanno tolto la spensieratezza, la voglia di fare altro che non sia semplicemente trascinarsi dal lavoro a casa. Ho provato a parlagli appena mi è capitata la prima sbandata(ovviamente non facendo riferimento alla sbandata in sè, ma a ciò che io sento mancare nel nostro rapporto) ma ho capito che si sente attaccato, forse anche umiliato, che vive le mie "recriminazioni" come un'ennesima sconfitta; non voglio dargli ulteriori motivi di infelicità, non se li merita.
> E' chiaro la sua apatia mi spinge al largo, a gioire delle attenzioni di altri che prima neppure avrei considerato...ma confido nel fatto che questo brutto momento passi e che lui torni ad essere felice. Qualcun altro stamattina in un post parlava dell'infelicità: ebbene l'infelicità di mio marito è un cancro che sta corrodendo la nostra storia, che se n'è portata via una parte...quando verrà finalmente estiorpata la causa di questa infelicità forse potremo ricominciare ad essere felici assieme...


... e allora tu comprendilo, dividi questo suo momento "no" con lui


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e allora tu comprendilo, dividi questo suo momento "no" con lui


 
E' quello che cerco di fare, Marì, ma mio marito non è uno che si confida, che parla delle sue debolezze e dei suoi momenti no, nè con me nè con nessun altro. Questo suo momento "no" è cosa risaputa in famiglia (la sua soprattutto) e mi viene detto "cerca di resistere", ed è quello che cerco di fare, di stargli vicino senza fare domande e senza pretendere nulla....ma non è facile, lo puoi ben capire. Credo che sia normale cercare, almeno mentalmente, un momento di "fuga", una conferma al fatto che esisti anche come donna e non solo come moglie paziente ed inerte


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oscar puoi fare questo tipo di scherzi con chi hai confidenza.
> 
> L aquestione e' sempre quella.
> 
> Per il resto cavalier non porta pena


pensavo che un pochino di confidenza  ci fosse....

ok, non fa nulla, tenevo solo a dirti che ero, e sono, in buona fede, 
se scherzo, ironizzo, etc. etc. non è per prendere in giro o sbeffeggiare, è solo e solamente per scherzare.

mi dispiace che tu abbia frainteso.
In ogni caso, per l'arrabbiatura che posso averti causato, anche involontariamente, ti chiedo scusa. 

sul fatto del " cavalier che non porta pena ". non c'è problema, ti sei sentita offesa e lo hai segnalato, hai fatto benissimo, così ho potuto chiarire. Grazie per averlo fatto.


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' quello che cerco di fare, Marì, ma mio marito non è uno che si confida, che parla delle sue debolezze e dei suoi momenti no, nè con me nè con nessun altro. Questo suo momento "no" è cosa risaputa in famiglia (la sua soprattutto) e mi viene detto "cerca di resistere", ed è quello che cerco di fare, di stargli vicino senza fare domande e senza pretendere nulla....ma non è facile, lo puoi ben capire. Credo che sia normale cercare, almeno mentalmente, un momento di "fuga", una conferma al fatto *che esisti anche come donna* e non solo come moglie paziente ed inerte


Ti comprendo perfettamente, ma con la tua "evasione/fuga" corri il riscio di buttare tutto a bottane

Da quanti anni siete sposati?


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io provo interesse per il sesso maschile ma mica mi piacciono tutti gli uomini.


penso valga la stessa cosa per gli uomini

come ho detto io a MK , con parole diverse ma volendo dire l'identica cosa :

" non è vero che si prova interesse per TUTTE le donne ma per LE DONNE, in genere. "

e adesso, se ne hai voglia ( e pazienza ) prova tu a spiegare a MK la differenza. 

Io sono esausto, così esausto che le ho addirittura fatto un complimento


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti comprendo perfettamente, ma con la tua "evasione/fuga" corri il riscio di buttare tutto a bottane
> 
> Da quanti anni siete sposati?


 
Me ne rendo conto ma i "pensieri", davvero, non so come evitarli. Cerco di dedicare maggiori attenzioni a mio marito, forse spinta dal senso di colpa per quei pensieri, ma comunque tornano...non posso chiudermi in casa, evitare di andare a lavorare o in palestra o altro per evitare di conoscere altra gente. Ti posso dire che alla fine mi rendo sempre conto che "gli altri" non contano nulla, che questi pensieri mi portano, sempre, alla conclusione che amo ancora molto mio marito...ma voglio essere sincera, almeno qui: se le cose non dovessero cambiare, se l'infelicità di mio marito non dovesse avere fine con l'ottenimento di quello che lui deisdera più di ogni altra cosa (più del figlio che non viene, più di me)allora non credo che riuscirei a vivergli accanto per sempre.
Certi momenti "no" fanno parte della storia di una coppia ed amarsi è anche essere presenti e vicini in questi momenti, ma quando uno attorno ad una disavventura costruisce tutto il resto della sua vita, si annulla e non si rende conto, o non vuole farlo, che così facendo sta condannando all'infelicità anche l'altro...bhè allora, forse, lui per primo non merita di avere qualcuno accanto...


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti comprendo perfettamente, ma con la tua "evasione/fuga" corri il riscio di buttare tutto a bottane
> 
> Da quanti anni siete sposati?


 
Scusa, sposati da tre, stiamo assieme da dieci...


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto ma i "pensieri", davvero, non so come evitarli. Cerco di dedicare maggiori attenzioni a mio marito, forse spinta dal senso di colpa per quei pensieri, ma comunque tornano...non posso chiudermi in casa, evitare di andare a lavorare o in palestra o altro per evitare di conoscere altra gente. Ti posso dire che alla fine mi rendo sempre conto che "gli altri" non contano nulla, che questi pensieri mi portano, sempre, alla conclusione che amo ancora molto mio marito...ma voglio essere sincera, almeno qui: se le cose non dovessero cambiare, se l'infelicità di mio marito non dovesse avere fine con l'ottenimento di quello che lui deisdera più di ogni altra cosa *(più del figlio che non viene, più di me)*allora non credo che riuscirei a vivergli accanto per sempre.
> Certi momenti "no" fanno parte della storia di una coppia ed amarsi è anche essere presenti e vicini in questi momenti, ma quando uno attorno ad una disavventura costruisce tutto il resto della sua vita, si annulla e non si rende conto, o non vuole farlo, che così facendo sta condannando all'infelicità anche l'altro...bhè allora, forse, lui per primo non merita di avere qualcuno accanto...


Sul figlio aspetterei tempi migliori ... sul resto tocca a te valutare la situazione e le condizioni di questa unione ... al tuo posto ne parlerei senza indugio, forse ha bisogno del classico spintore, ma senza "tradimento" ovviamente ... lo so sono momenti difficili, forza.



lale75 ha detto:


> Scusa, sposati da tre, stiamo assieme da dieci...


Azzz, mica pochi.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Interesse verso la tua compagna e in contemporanea interesse per le altre donne?


non si tratta di "interesse" ma di puro e semplice istinto sessuale verso le altre donne.

Non me ne frega niente delle altre, è una "pulsione" non un "interesse"

Sono riuscito a comunicarti quello che voglio dire?


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto ma i "pensieri", davvero, non so come evitarli. Cerco di dedicare maggiori attenzioni a mio marito, forse spinta dal senso di colpa per quei pensieri, ma comunque tornano...non posso chiudermi in casa, evitare di andare a lavorare o in palestra o altro per evitare di conoscere altra gente. Ti posso dire che alla fine mi rendo sempre conto che "gli altri" non contano nulla, che questi pensieri mi portano, sempre, alla conclusione che amo ancora molto mio marito...ma voglio essere sincera, almeno qui: se le cose non dovessero cambiare, se l'infelicità di mio marito non dovesse avere fine con l'ottenimento di quello che lui deisdera più di ogni altra cosa (più del figlio che non viene, più di me)allora non credo che riuscirei a vivergli accanto per sempre.
> Certi momenti "no" fanno parte della storia di una coppia ed amarsi è anche essere presenti e vicini in questi momenti, ma quando uno attorno ad una disavventura costruisce tutto il resto della sua vita, si annulla e non si rende conto, o non vuole farlo, che così facendo sta condannando all'infelicità anche l'altro...bhè allora, forse, lui per primo non merita di avere qualcuno accanto...


devi imparare a mediare fra quello che ritieni giusto fare e quello che è giusto per te.
io ho dovuto farlo altrimenti morivo.
non sarà facile mai... ricordalo, ma la vita è anche trovare il giusto modo per vivere, se non si hanno alternative....
ciao!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> non si tratta di "interesse" ma di puro e semplice istinto sessuale verso le altre donne.
> 
> Non me ne frega niente delle altre, è una "pulsione" non un "interesse"
> 
> Sono riuscito a comunicarti quello che voglio dire?


hai voglia di f i g a. mi sembri normale, forse più normale di chi per non ammetterlo si castra con tremila hobbie.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> tutte no, *non penso che Ribelle provi attrazione per quelle racchie *.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho limiti, fidati....
Il respiro ed il sesso femminile sono condizioni necessarie e sufficienti!


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sul figlio aspetterei tempi migliori ... sul resto tocca a te valutare la situazione e le condizioni di questa unione ... al tuo posto ne parlerei senza indugio, forse ha bisogno del classico spintore, ma senza "tradimento" ovviamente ... lo so sono momenti difficili, forza.
> 
> 
> 
> Azzz, mica pochi.


 
Già, sul figlio anch'io aspetteri tempi migliori ma vedi com'è, quando ho provato a dirgli"adesso va così, aspettiamo che passi e poi ci concentriamo su quello" lui l'ha presa male, come se io avessi cambiato idea per chissà quali motivi...però da molte cose capisco che anche lui per il momento prefersice sospendere la "ricerca"...ma in silenzio, omertosamente, senza parlarne...
Per me, Marì, mio marito non è quest'uomo triste e rassegnato che ho accanto ora, ma quel ragazzo  pieno di vita ed interessi che ho sposato e spero sempre che torni ad essere quello di prima.


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *devi imparare a mediare fra quello che ritieni giusto fare e quello che è giusto per te.*
> io ho dovuto farlo altrimenti morivo.
> non sarà facile mai... ricordalo, ma la vita è anche trovare il giusto modo per vivere, se non si hanno alternative....
> ciao!!!!


 
Che cosa intendi Anna? Che devo capire cosa è giusto per me e cercare la mia felicità anche senza di lui?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi impegnerò a decifrare il messaggio e poi ti rispondo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se ti può dare sollievo,
Io non sono mai stato fedele nel pensiero...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Che cosa intendi Anna? Che devo capire cosa è giusto per me e cercare la mia felicità anche senza di lui?


sì. se vedi che lui sta fermo e non si fa aiutare hai il dovere, verso te stessa, di VIVERE.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> .
> Che nel matrimonio avvengano crisi e' scontato anzi, benvengano ... serve a constatare s'e' solido, se ha radici profonde ... tutti pensano che un matrimonio e' una tappa d'arrivo, *mentre invece e' sempre una linea di partenza*.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Se ti può dare sollievo,
> Io non sono mai stato fedele nel pensiero...


 
In questo momento me ne da ma mi credi se ti dico che fino a qualche mese fa e per dieci anni non avevo più neppure guardato un altro uomo?


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già, sul figlio anch'io aspetteri tempi migliori ma vedi com'è, quando ho provato a dirgli"adesso va così, aspettiamo che passi e poi ci concentriamo su quello" lui l'ha presa male, come se io avessi cambiato idea per chissà quali motivi...però da molte cose capisco che anche lui per il momento prefersice sospendere la "ricerca"...ma in silenzio, omertosamente, senza parlarne...
> Per me, Marì, *mio marito non è quest'uomo triste e rassegnato che ho accanto ora, ma quel ragazzo  pieno di vita ed interessi che ho sposato e spero sempre che torni ad essere quello di prima.*


E allora cerca di coinvolgerlo in altre attivita'/interessi, anche fasulli ... in poche parole "rinnovatevi" datevi una mossa, prima che la noia vi seppellisce.


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Non ho limiti, fidati....
> Il respiro ed il sesso femminile sono condizioni necessarie e sufficienti!


 













   però adesso stai teorizzando, o hai già iniziato la pratica?


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> però adesso stai teorizzando, o hai già iniziato la pratica?


per adesso sta respirando....


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> In questo momento mio marito è infelice...per questioni soprattutto relative al lavoro, ma che gli hanno tolto la spensieratezza, la voglia di fare altro che non sia semplicemente trascinarsi dal lavoro a casa. Ho provato a parlagli appena mi è capitata la prima sbandata(ovviamente non facendo riferimento alla sbandata in sè, ma a ciò che io sento mancare nel nostro rapporto) ma ho capito che si sente attaccato, forse anche umiliato, che vive le mie "recriminazioni" come un'ennesima sconfitta; non voglio dargli ulteriori motivi di infelicità, non se li merita.
> E' chiaro la sua apatia mi spinge al largo, a gioire delle attenzioni di altri che prima neppure avrei considerato...ma confido nel fatto che questo brutto momento passi e che lui torni ad essere felice. Qualcun altro stamattina in un post parlava dell'infelicità: ebbene l'infelicità di mio marito è un cancro che sta corrodendo la nostra storia, che se n'è portata via una parte...quando verrà finalmente estiorpata la causa di questa infelicità forse potremo ricominciare ad essere felici assieme...


E' questo il momento di cui lui ha più bisogno di te, te lo dico da uomo.
Stagli vicino, è questo il momento in cui un uomo ha veramente bisogno della sua amata.

Anche a me è capitato una cosa simile a quella successa a tuo marito e ne sono uscito grazie alla forza d'animo di mia moglie che mi è sempre stata vicino, e mi faceva sentire che non ero solo.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ma non è vero che si prova interesse per TUTTE le donne ma per LE DONNE, in genere.


Mamma mia come siamo fatti male, caro oscar...


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì. se vedi che lui sta fermo e non si fa aiutare hai il dovere, verso te stessa, di VIVERE.


 





 lo so, hai ragione...mi rendo conto che la sua apatia ci sta tirando a fondo tutti e due. Mi rifugio nel lavoro ma a parte quello non ho niente altro(come lui, del resto) e quando cerco di organizzarmi per fare qualcosa (mio marito lavora anche nei week end quindi io generalmente sto a casa e recupero i lavori domestici arretrati) è come se mi sentissi in colpa perchè vivo, mentre lui non può e non vuole. Abbiamo parlato di questo, io gli dico che lui ha messo la sua vita in stand-by nell'attesa che si compia il miracolo sul lavoro; lui dice che ho ragione ma la sua testa è lì, non può farne a meno...e tutto il resto, ossia LA VITA è solo un'incombenza...


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai voglia di f i g a. mi sembri normale, forse più normale di chi per non ammetterlo si castra con tremila hobbie.


vedo che la pensi esattamente come me 
conosco molte persone che si " distraggono " con surrogati vari. mi distraevo anche io...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





( dio, come mi piacciono le donne quando sono così espicite. Non c'è nulla da fare, sono molto più avanti di noi uomini, ....molto.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Mamma mia come siamo fatti male, caro oscar...


.................eh si........ma non è colpa nostra, ci hanno fatto così. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





si, le donne ci provano ad ammansirci, a volte ci riescono, ma sebben spengono il fuoco, le ceneri, sotto, in profondità, continuano a bruciare.


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> E' questo il momento di cui lui ha più bisogno di te, te lo dico da uomo.
> Stagli vicino, è questo il momento in cui un uomo ha veramente bisogno della sua amata.
> 
> * Anche a me è capitato una cosa simile a quella successa a tuo marito e ne sono uscito grazie alla forza d'animo di mia moglie che mi è sempre stata vicino, e mi faceva sentire che non ero solo.*


... e oggi come sei messo con tua moglie?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto* ma i "pensieri", davvero, non so come evitarli*. Cerco di dedicare maggiori attenzioni a mio marito, forse spinta dal senso di colpa per quei pensieri, ma comunque tornano...non posso chiudermi in casa, evitare di andare a lavorare o in palestra o altro per evitare di conoscere altra gente. Ti posso dire che alla fine mi rendo sempre conto che "gli altri" non contano nulla, che questi pensieri mi portano, sempre, alla conclusione che amo ancora molto mio marito...ma voglio essere sincera, almeno qui: se le cose non dovessero cambiare, se l'infelicità di mio marito non dovesse avere fine con l'ottenimento di quello che lui deisdera più di ogni altra cosa (più del figlio che non viene, più di me)allora non credo che riuscirei a vivergli accanto per sempre.
> Certi momenti "no" fanno parte della storia di una coppia ed amarsi è anche essere presenti e vicini in questi momenti, ma quando uno attorno ad una disavventura costruisce tutto il resto della sua vita, si annulla e non si rende conto, o non vuole farlo, che così facendo sta condannando all'infelicità anche l'altro...bhè allora, forse, lui per primo non merita di avere qualcuno accanto...


Non sentirti in colpa per i pensieri, sei un essere umano.
Non combatterli, peggiorersti solo la tua situazione metale ed i pensieri verranno fuori più forti di prima.
Impara a conviverci, almeno per adesso e vedrai che starai meglio.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> così, tanto per fare un piccolo censimento sulla situazione dei frequentatori di questo forum.....se vi và di dirlo.
> 
> quanti di voi attualmente tradiscono il loro coniuge ? e perchè ? e quanti anni avete ?
> 
> io attualmente tradisco, lo faccio perchè sento la necessità di avere più di una persona con cui fare l'amore, ho oltre 40 anni E voi ?.


 attualmente tradisco il mio yorkshire con un levriero afghano
di anni ne ho 27....28 tra qualche mese


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai voglia di f i g a. mi sembri normale, forse più normale di chi per non ammetterlo si castra con tremila hobbie.


Bè... non disdegno mica le altre parti femminili, ti ricordi di un certo porkone?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> In questo momento me ne da ma mi credi se ti dico che fino a qualche mese fa e per dieci anni non avevo più neppure guardato un altro uomo?


Se me lo dici ci credo.
Per me non è mai stato così.
Ancora non ho capito se è una prerogativa maschile o no...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> però adesso stai teorizzando, o hai già iniziato la pratica?


Tutta teoria MK.....
Forse è per quello che sono ridotto così male.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Se mi fossi fatto qualche amante ora sarei più tranquillo!!!


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Tutta teoria MK.....
> Forse è per quello che sono ridotto così male....
> 
> 
> ...



Sei sicuro?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e oggi come sei messo con tua moglie?


Benissimo.

Siamo più uniti di prima.

Ho sempre avuto lei come riferimento per tutte le vicissitudini della mia vita.

Non mi ha fatto mai mancare la sua presenza.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei sicuro?


no


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Benissimo.
> 
> Siamo più uniti di prima.
> 
> ...


Complimenti! ... sei un uomo fortunato.


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> no


Appunto


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Complimenti! ... *sei un uomo fortunato.*


Penso proprio di si.


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

*Ribelle*

Mi spieghi allora qual buon vento ti porta da queste parti?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi spieghi allora qual buon vento ti porta da queste parti?


E' una lunga storia...


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> E' una lunga storia...


Datti tempo, senza fretta ... poi ce la racconti un giorno eh?


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> attualmente tradisco il mio yorkshire con un levriero afghano
> di anni ne ho 27....28 tra qualche mese


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> lo so, hai ragione...mi rendo conto che la sua apatia ci sta tirando a fondo tutti e due. Mi rifugio nel lavoro ma a parte quello non ho niente altro(come lui, del resto) e quando cerco di organizzarmi per fare qualcosa (mio marito lavora anche nei week end quindi io generalmente sto a casa e recupero i lavori domestici arretrati) è come se mi sentissi in colpa perchè vivo, mentre lui non può e non vuole. Abbiamo parlato di questo, io gli dico che lui ha messo la sua vita in stand-by nell'attesa che si compia il miracolo sul lavoro; lui dice che ho ragione ma la sua testa è lì, non può farne a meno...e tutto il resto, ossia LA VITA è solo un'incombenza...


se il problema è solo il suo lavoro allora ok, tieni duro e aiutalo... però non dimenticarti mai di te!


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> E' una lunga storia...


mi hai fatto venire in mente verdone...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52WMHmt1EyM


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (2 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi hai fatto venire in mente verdone...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52WMHmt1EyM


Non ho l'audio, caz...


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2009)

Lale, il lavoro è un altro dei modi con i quali si puo' tradire (sesso...check, superlavoro...check...iperconsumismo...check!).

Ragionaci su!! Baci!!


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lale, il lavoro è un altro dei modi con i quali si puo' tradire (sesso...check, superlavoro...check...iperconsumismo...check!).
> 
> Ragionaci su!! Baci!!


 
Grazie, a tutti, di cuore. Qualche giorno fa qualcuno chiedeva perchè veniamo su questo forum...io ci vengo per questo, per voi, perchè so che capite o almeno vi sforzate di capire e di aiutare senza giudicare o quanto meno, senza sparare giudizi affrettati. 
Per me è esattamente come per Ribelle, mio marito è la forza più grande che ho, è sempre stato presente, mi ha spinto ad inseguire i miei sogni e ci ha creduto quanto e più di me...per questo ora mi fa così rabbia vederlo così inerte e soprattutto sapere che non posso fare nulla per aiutarlo, che lui non vuole essere aiutato o, peggio ancora, non vuole neppure sentirsi meglio. Alle volte mi sembra che si crogioli nella sua tristezza ed ogni volta che qualcosa va peggio, lui ha solo la conferma di quant'è sfortunato...
Prendiamo il figlio che non arriva; lui dà per scontato che sia "colpa"sua e dice che tanto lo sa, tutta la sua vita ha fatto schifo e non potrà che essere sempre così...cosa si dice in questi casi? ci si arrabbia? Si piange? oppure, come nel mio caso, si spera che se dev'essere almeno sia per colpa mia, per non darlgi anche questo motivo per essere infelice.


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Grazie, a tutti, di cuore. Qualche giorno fa qualcuno chiedeva perchè veniamo su questo forum...io ci vengo per questo, per voi, perchè so che capite o almeno vi sforzate di capire e di aiutare senza giudicare o quanto meno, senza sparare giudizi affrettati.
> Per me è esattamente come per Ribelle, mio marito è la forza più grande che ho, è sempre stato presente, mi ha spinto ad inseguire i miei sogni e ci ha creduto quanto e più di me...per questo ora mi fa così rabbia vederlo così inerte e soprattutto sapere che non posso fare nulla per aiutarlo, che lui non vuole essere aiutato o, peggio ancora, non vuole neppure sentirsi meglio. Alle volte mi sembra che si crogioli nella sua tristezza ed ogni volta che qualcosa va peggio, lui ha solo la conferma di quant'è sfortunato...
> Prendiamo il figlio che non arriva; lui dà per scontato che sia "colpa"sua e dice che tanto lo sa, tutta la sua vita ha fatto schifo e non potrà che essere sempre così...cosa si dice in questi casi? ci si arrabbia? Si piange? oppure, come nel mio caso, si spera che se dev'essere almeno sia per colpa mia, per non darlgi anche questo motivo per essere infelice.


Lale rilassatevi, lo stress non fa bene alla fertilita' anzi ...

Vi auguro ogni bene e ... un paio di figlie femmine


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lale rilassatevi, lo stress non fa bene alla fertilita' anzi ...
> 
> Vi auguro ogni bene e ... un paio di figlie femmine


 









  Grazie Marì!


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Grazie Marì!



... e mo mi fai  

	
	
		
		
	


	























   posso farti una domanda? Te la faccio in MP.


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Grazie, a tutti, di cuore. Qualche giorno fa qualcuno chiedeva perchè veniamo su questo forum...io ci vengo per questo, per voi, perchè so che capite o almeno vi sforzate di capire e di aiutare senza giudicare o quanto meno, senza sparare giudizi affrettati.
> Per me è esattamente come per Ribelle, mio marito è la forza più grande che ho, è sempre stato presente, mi ha spinto ad inseguire i miei sogni e ci ha creduto quanto e più di me...per questo ora mi fa così rabbia vederlo così inerte e soprattutto sapere che non posso fare nulla per aiutarlo, che lui non vuole essere aiutato o, peggio ancora, non vuole neppure sentirsi meglio. Alle volte mi sembra che si crogioli nella sua tristezza ed ogni volta che qualcosa va peggio, lui ha solo la conferma di quant'è sfortunato...
> Prendiamo il figlio che non arriva; lui dà per scontato che sia "colpa"sua e dice che tanto lo sa, tutta la sua vita ha fatto schifo e non potrà che essere sempre così...cosa si dice in questi casi? ci si arrabbia? Si piange? oppure, come nel mio caso, si spera che se dev'essere almeno sia per colpa mia, per non darlgi anche questo motivo per essere infelice.


gli scossoni li hai già provati?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so, forse qualcosa è cambiato in te. Prima ti andava bene così, adesso se senti un'esigenza diversa forse è il caso di andare oltre. Sono contro le repressioni degli istinti. Certo bisogna andarci cauti, ma sono momenti. Se non affronti la cosa prima o poi risalterà fuori in altro modo. E' un sintomo.


 La civiltà e prima ancora la formazione della personalità si basano sulla repressione degli istinti.
Sapessi quante volte reprimo l'istinto di prendere a sberle qualcuno, di mandare a quel paese o ...di mettermi le dita nel naso.
Senza repressione, controllo degli istinti saremmo in balia degli umori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ma sono sempre stato così...
> Non è mai cambiato niente in me.
> 
> Possibile che l'istinto sessuale debba essere considerato un fallimento della coppia?
> ...


 Vedi sopra...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> In questo momento mio marito è infelice...per questioni soprattutto relative al lavoro, ma che gli hanno tolto la spensieratezza, la voglia di fare altro che non sia semplicemente trascinarsi dal lavoro a casa. Ho provato a parlagli appena mi è capitata la prima sbandata(ovviamente non facendo riferimento alla sbandata in sè, ma a ciò che io sento mancare nel nostro rapporto) ma ho capito che si sente attaccato, forse anche umiliato, che vive le mie "recriminazioni" come un'ennesima sconfitta; non voglio dargli ulteriori motivi di infelicità, non se li merita.
> E' chiaro la sua apatia mi spinge al largo, a gioire delle attenzioni di altri che prima neppure avrei considerato...ma confido nel fatto che questo brutto momento passi e che lui torni ad essere felice. Qualcun altro stamattina in un post parlava dell'infelicità: ebbene l'infelicità di mio marito è un cancro che sta corrodendo la nostra storia, che se n'è portata via una parte...quando verrà finalmente estiorpata la causa di questa infelicità forse potremo ricominciare ad essere felici assieme...





lale75 ha detto:


> E' quello che cerco di fare, Marì, ma mio marito non è uno che si confida, che parla delle sue debolezze e dei suoi momenti no, nè con me nè con nessun altro. Questo suo momento "no" è cosa risaputa in famiglia (la sua soprattutto) e mi viene detto "cerca di resistere", ed è quello che cerco di fare, di stargli vicino senza fare domande e senza pretendere nulla....ma non è facile, lo puoi ben capire. Credo che sia normale cercare, almeno mentalmente, un momento di "fuga", una conferma al fatto che esisti anche come donna e non solo come moglie paziente ed inerte





lale75 ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto ma i "pensieri", davvero, non so come evitarli. Cerco di dedicare maggiori attenzioni a mio marito, forse spinta dal senso di colpa per quei pensieri, ma comunque tornano...non posso chiudermi in casa, evitare di andare a lavorare o in palestra o altro per evitare di conoscere altra gente. Ti posso dire che alla fine mi rendo sempre conto che "gli altri" non contano nulla, che questi pensieri mi portano, sempre, alla conclusione che amo ancora molto mio marito...ma voglio essere sincera, almeno qui: se le cose non dovessero cambiare, se l'infelicità di mio marito non dovesse avere fine con l'ottenimento di quello che lui deisdera più di ogni altra cosa (più del figlio che non viene, più di me)allora non credo che riuscirei a vivergli accanto per sempre.
> Certi momenti "no" fanno parte della storia di una coppia ed amarsi è anche essere presenti e vicini in questi momenti, ma quando uno attorno ad una disavventura costruisce tutto il resto della sua vita, si annulla e non si rende conto, o non vuole farlo, che così facendo sta condannando all'infelicità anche l'altro...bhè allora, forse, lui per primo non merita di avere qualcuno accanto...





lale75 ha detto:


> Già, sul figlio anch'io aspetteri tempi migliori ma vedi com'è, quando ho provato a dirgli"adesso va così, aspettiamo che passi e poi ci concentriamo su quello" lui l'ha presa male, come se io avessi cambiato idea per chissà quali motivi...però da molte cose capisco che anche lui per il momento prefersice sospendere la "ricerca"...ma in silenzio, omertosamente, senza parlarne...
> Per me, Marì, mio marito non è quest'uomo triste e rassegnato che ho accanto ora, ma quel ragazzo pieno di vita ed interessi che ho sposato e spero sempre che torni ad essere quello di prima.





lale75 ha detto:


> lo so, hai ragione...mi rendo conto che la sua apatia ci sta tirando a fondo tutti e due. Mi rifugio nel lavoro ma a parte quello non ho niente altro(come lui, del resto) e quando cerco di organizzarmi per fare qualcosa (mio marito lavora anche nei week end quindi io generalmente sto a casa e recupero i lavori domestici arretrati) è come se mi sentissi in colpa perchè vivo, mentre lui non può e non vuole. Abbiamo parlato di questo, io gli dico che lui ha messo la sua vita in stand-by nell'attesa che si compia il miracolo sul lavoro; lui dice che ho ragione ma la sua testa è lì, non può farne a meno...e tutto il resto, ossia LA VITA è solo un'incombenza...





lale75 ha detto:


> Grazie, a tutti, di cuore. Qualche giorno fa qualcuno chiedeva perchè veniamo su questo forum...io ci vengo per questo, per voi, perchè so che capite o almeno vi sforzate di capire e di aiutare senza giudicare o quanto meno, senza sparare giudizi affrettati.
> Per me è esattamente come per Ribelle, mio marito è la forza più grande che ho, è sempre stato presente, mi ha spinto ad inseguire i miei sogni e ci ha creduto quanto e più di me...per questo ora mi fa così rabbia vederlo così inerte e soprattutto sapere che non posso fare nulla per aiutarlo, che lui non vuole essere aiutato o, peggio ancora, non vuole neppure sentirsi meglio. Alle volte mi sembra che si crogioli nella sua tristezza ed ogni volta che qualcosa va peggio, lui ha solo la conferma di quant'è sfortunato...
> Prendiamo il figlio che non arriva; lui dà per scontato che sia "colpa"sua e dice che tanto lo sa, tutta la sua vita ha fatto schifo e non potrà che essere sempre così...cosa si dice in questi casi? ci si arrabbia? Si piange? oppure, come nel mio caso, si spera che se dev'essere almeno sia per colpa mia, per non darlgi anche questo motivo per essere infelice.


 Lale sono allibita.
Rileggi i tuoi post e poi cerca di descrivere un uomo che soffre di depressione e guarda se quel dici di tuo marito non corrisponde... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tuo marito ti appoggiata, amata e sostenuta e ora che tocca a te sei pronta ad abbandonarlo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma tu ti sei messa con lui e poi l'hai sposato aspettandoti che lui rispondesse sempre e comunque a tutte le tue esigenze? Ma questo per te è amare o provare riconoscenza per chi ci ama?


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lale sono allibita.
> Rileggi i tuoi post e poi cerca di descrivere un uomo che soffre di depressione e guarda se quel dici di tuo marito non corrisponde...
> 
> 
> ...


Forse la domanda più giusta da farsi sarebbe se e quanto amore ci debba volere per amare da soli per due...

Diciamo sempre che l'amore va anche coltivato, che se lasciato andare a se stesso prima o poi termina la spinta inerziale...

Quanta forza deve avere Lale per continuare a spingerlo in avanti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Forse la domanda più giusta da farsi sarebbe se e quanto amore ci debba volere per amare da soli per due...
> 
> Diciamo sempre che l'amore va anche coltivato, che se lasciato andare a se stesso prima o poi termina la spinta inerziale...
> 
> Quanta forza deve avere Lale per continuare a spingerlo in avanti?


 Beh son sposati da tre anni ...i primi tempi andava bene ...da quanto dura questo periodo in cui lei deve fare questo sforzo inumano di accettare di non essere graticata ogni giorno perché il suo compagno sta lavorando per realizzare un progetto di vita...?


----------



## Old oscar (3 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La civiltà e prima ancora la formazione della personalità si basano sulla repressione degli istinti.
> Sapessi quante volte reprimo l'istinto di prendere a sberle qualcuno, di mandare a quel paese o ...di mettermi le dita nel naso.
> Senza repressione, controllo degli istinti saremmo in balia degli umori.


repressione degli istinti ? ma daiii

reprimere gli istinti porta all'infelicità.
un conto è reprimere l'istinto di fare violenza sugli altri 
un'altro è reprimere un istinto naturale come quello di fare l'amore.

fare l'amore fa bene alla salute.

abbandonarsi all'istinto sessuale dona una felicità immensa,( l'orgasmo ne è la prova tangibile ).
e allora dico, per quei quattro giorni di gioventù che abbiamo da vivere 
vogliamo davvero privarci di queste gioie ? 

suvvia..........


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Grazie, a tutti, di cuore. Qualche giorno fa qualcuno chiedeva perchè veniamo su questo forum...io ci vengo per questo, per voi, perchè so che capite o almeno vi sforzate di capire e di aiutare senza giudicare o quanto meno, senza sparare giudizi affrettati.
> Per me è esattamente come per Ribelle, mio marito è la forza più grande che ho, è sempre stato presente, mi ha spinto ad inseguire i miei sogni e ci ha creduto quanto e più di me...per questo ora mi fa così rabbia vederlo così inerte e soprattutto *sapere che non posso fare nulla per aiutarlo, che lui non vuole essere aiutato o, peggio ancora, non vuole neppure sentirsi meglio.* Alle volte mi sembra che si crogioli nella sua tristezza ed ogni volta che qualcosa va peggio, lui ha solo la conferma di quant'è sfortunato...
> Prendiamo il figlio che non arriva; *lui dà per scontato che sia "colpa"sua e dice che tanto lo sa, tutta la sua vita ha fatto schifo e non potrà che essere sempre così...*cosa si dice in questi casi? ci si arrabbia? Si piange? oppure, come nel mio caso, si spera che se dev'essere almeno sia per colpa mia, per non darlgi anche questo motivo per essere infelice.


Puoi fare tanto per lui. Sei l'unica che può farlo, nessun altro al mondo potrebbe aiutarlo. Rimani accanto a lui, ma non forzarlo, cerca di non essere triste o negativa, cerca la forza dentro di te, lo so è difficilissimo ma è l'unica soluzione possibile.

In questo momento è fragile, è debole, non è lui. Proteggilo con il tuo amore da tutto e tutti, se lo ami veramente. In queste occasioni si dimostra il vero sentimento per una persona.

Non tradirlo, almeno non ora, distruggeresti lui e te stessa...


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Puoi fare tanto per lui. Sei l'unica che può farlo, nessun altro al mondo potrebbe aiutarlo. Rimani accanto a lui, ma non forzarlo, cerca di non essere triste o negativa, cerca la forza dentro di te, lo so è difficilissimo ma è l'unica soluzione possibile.
> 
> In questo momento è fragile, è debole, non è lui. Proteggilo con il tuo amore da tutto e tutti, se lo ami veramente. *In queste occasioni si dimostra il vero sentimento per una persona.*
> 
> Non tradirlo, almeno non ora, distruggeresti lui e te stessa...


Quoto!


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh son sposati da tre anni ...i primi tempi andava bene ...da quanto dura questo periodo in cui lei deve fare questo sforzo inumano di accettare di non essere graticata ogni giorno perché il suo compagno sta lavorando per realizzare un progetto di vita...?


 
Non è esattamente così, è difficile da spiegare....questo "problema" di lavoro di mio marito è iniziato quando ci siamo conosciuti, circa dieci anni fa. All'inizio lo condizionava solo nel senso che lo ha reso "arrabbiato col mondo", pessimista, ma non gli toglieva, comunque, la voglia di vivere...però ha rallentato ed ostacolato la nostra vita di coppia: non se la sentiva di comprare casa, di andare a vivere assieme....
Ora, dopo anni di frustrazioni, le cose sono peggiorate. La situazione lavorativa è sempre la stessa ma il condizionamento che questa ha operato sulla sua vita è aumentato: abbiamo smesso di andare in vacanza, a cena fuori, fuori con gli amici...non voglio certo dipingermi come una martire ma non è una cosa degli ultimi mesi...
Lui mi dice sempre che purtroppo io l'ho conosciuto in un brutto momento della sua vita...che dura da dieci anni. Ripeto, all'inizio non gli impediva di vivere, ora sì..
Depressione? Forse hai ragione, ci ho pensato ed ho provato a parlargliene. In risposta mi ha tolto la parola per giorni


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non è esattamente così, è difficile da spiegare....questo "problema" di lavoro di mio marito è iniziato quando ci siamo conosciuti, circa dieci anni fa. All'inizio lo condizionava solo nel senso che lo ha reso "arrabbiato col mondo", pessimista, ma non gli toglieva, comunque, la voglia di vivere...però ha rallentato ed ostacolato la nostra vita di coppia: non se la sentiva di comprare casa, di andare a vivere assieme....
> Ora, dopo anni di frustrazioni, le cose sono peggiorate. La situazione lavorativa è sempre la stessa ma il condizionamento che questa ha operato sulla sua vita è aumentato: *abbiamo smesso di andare in vacanza, a cena fuori, fuori con gli amici...non voglio certo dipingermi come una martire ma non è una cosa degli ultimi mesi...*
> Lui mi dice sempre che purtroppo io l'ho conosciuto in un brutto momento della sua vita...che dura da dieci anni. Ripeto, all'inizio non gli impediva di vivere, ora sì..
> Depressione? Forse hai ragione, ci ho pensato ed ho provato a parlargliene. *In risposta mi ha tolto la parola per giorni*


Dieci anni sono tanti Lale, capisco come tu ti possa sentire. Come sono i rapporti con la sua famiglia d'origine?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non è esattamente così, è difficile da spiegare....questo "problema" di lavoro di mio marito è iniziato quando ci siamo conosciuti, circa dieci anni fa. All'inizio lo condizionava solo nel senso che lo ha reso "arrabbiato col mondo", pessimista, ma non gli toglieva, comunque, la voglia di vivere...però ha rallentato ed ostacolato la nostra vita di coppia: non se la sentiva di comprare casa, di andare a vivere assieme....
> Ora, dopo anni di frustrazioni, le cose sono peggiorate. La situazione lavorativa è sempre la stessa ma il condizionamento che questa ha operato sulla sua vita è aumentato: abbiamo smesso di andare in vacanza, a cena fuori, fuori con gli amici...non voglio certo dipingermi come una martire ma non è una cosa degli ultimi mesi...
> Lui mi dice sempre che purtroppo io l'ho conosciuto in un brutto momento della sua vita...che dura da dieci anni. Ripeto, all'inizio non gli impediva di vivere, ora sì..
> *Depressione? Forse hai ragione, ci ho pensato ed ho provato a parlargliene. In risposta mi ha tolto la parola per giorni*


 Reazione da ..depresso...


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dieci anni sono tanti Lale, capisco come tu ti possa sentire. Come sono i rapporti con la sua famiglia d'origine?


 
Ottimi, ha una famiglia meravigliosa, gli vogliono bene,sanno bene di questa situazione e ne soffrono...ma con lui non ne parlano. Ripeto: loro si amano molto ma non parlano di queste cose; chiamano me e ne parlano con me ma non con lui. Mi dicono di essere forte, che passerà...


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ottimi, ha una famiglia meravigliosa, gli vogliono bene,sanno bene di questa situazione e ne soffrono...ma con lui non ne parlano. Ripeto: loro si amano molto ma non parlano di queste cose; chiamano me e ne parlano con me ma non con lui. Mi dicono di essere forte, che passerà...


Mi sembra di tornare indietro nel tempo... Ci sono passata anch'io, dovresti insistere, parlare con loro del disagio di tuo marito, non ce la puoi fare da sola.


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Reazione da ..depresso...


 
Credo sia una cosa di famiglia e nessuno ne ha mai parlato con un medico; dicono che è il loro carattere e basta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ottimi, ha una famiglia meravigliosa, gli vogliono bene,sanno bene di questa situazione e ne soffrono...ma con lui non ne parlano. Ripeto: loro si amano molto ma non parlano di queste cose; chiamano me e ne parlano con me ma non con lui. Mi dicono di essere forte, che passerà...


I depressi hanno spesso una storia pregressa di depressione.
Può anche accadere che la famiglia rimuova e rifiuti di riconoscere lo stato depressivo vivendolo come tristezza di cui si sente responsabile.
Infatti mi sembra che sia lui, sia la sua famiglia tendano a reagire nello stesso modo negando e considerando il malessere una situazione transitoria.
Comunque se lo ami te ne devi far carico, se non te la senti devi chiudere (mica è obbligatorio farcela, eh), ma non devi rischiare di compiere un tradimento che lo distruggerebbe.


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mi sembra di tornare indietro nel tempo... Ci sono passata anch'io, dovresti insistere, parlare con loro del disagio di tuo marito, non ce la puoi fare da sola.


 
Ci ho provato, ho visto mio suocera piangere ed ho deciso che non lo farò mai più. Sono persone anziane, buone e che  ai figli hanno dato tutto, non meritano di star male. Oltretutto non saprebbero come aiutarlo (di dottori neppure a parlarne)e, soprattutto, se mio marito sapesse che parlo di lui con loro e li faccio star male mi lascerebbe all'istante


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque *se lo ami te ne devi far carico*, se non te la senti devi chiudere (mica è obbligatorio farcela, eh), ma non devi rischiare di compiere un tradimento che lo distruggerebbe.


Persa la depressione l'amore non la cura, ci vuole uno specialista.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa la depressione l'amore non la cura, ci vuole uno specialista.


 Certo che ci vuole una specialista ..ma lei non deve fargli una colpa della depressione e lo deve sostenere nel riconoscerla come una malattia curabile.


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non è esattamente così, è difficile da spiegare....questo "problema" di lavoro di mio marito è iniziato quando ci siamo conosciuti, circa dieci anni fa. All'inizio lo condizionava solo nel senso che lo ha reso "arrabbiato col mondo", pessimista, ma non gli toglieva, comunque, la voglia di vivere...però ha rallentato ed ostacolato la nostra vita di coppia: non se la sentiva di comprare casa, di andare a vivere assieme....
> Ora, dopo anni di frustrazioni, le cose sono peggiorate. La situazione lavorativa è sempre la stessa ma il condizionamento che questa ha operato sulla sua vita è aumentato: abbiamo smesso di andare in vacanza, a cena fuori, fuori con gli amici...non voglio certo dipingermi come una martire ma non è una cosa degli ultimi mesi...
> Lui mi dice sempre che purtroppo io l'ho conosciuto in un brutto momento della sua vita...che dura da dieci anni. Ripeto, all'inizio non gli impediva di vivere, ora sì..
> Depressione? Forse hai ragione, ci ho pensato ed ho provato a parlargliene. In risposta mi ha tolto la parola per giorni


Ciao, posso chiederti, se non è troppo personale, se questo suo modo di affrontare il lavoro risponde a problematiche oggettive oppure se secondo te la sua reazione ad esse è sproporzionata? Non è che per caso sta subendo un progressivo demansionamento che lo sta portando ad un lento ed inesorabile mobbing? E ha mai preso in considerazione l'idea di cambiare attività?


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I depressi hanno spesso una storia pregressa di depressione.
> Può anche accadere che la famiglia rimuova e rifiuti di riconoscere lo stato depressivo vivendolo come tristezza di cui si sente responsabile.
> Infatti mi sembra che sia lui, sia la sua famiglia tendano a reagire nello stesso modo negando e considerando il malessere una situazione transitoria.
> Comunque se lo ami te ne devi far carico, se non te la senti devi chiudere (mica è obbligatorio farcela, eh), ma non devi rischiare di compiere un tradimento che lo distruggerebbe.


 
Persa, il mio tradimento è solo "mentale"; io mi limito a fantasticare su uno che mi fa un complimento al lavoro, non mi sono mai creata le occasioni per tradire nè ho mai seriamente pensato ad un tradimento. Se lasciassi mio marito, ora, sarebbe solo perchè alle volte mi rendo conto che ho paura che non saremo mai più "normali", che gli anni passano e non stiamo vivendo, non per un altro...e perchè non voglio essere *solo* la valvola di sfogo delle sue frustrazioni...


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ciao, posso chiederti, se non è troppo personale, se questo suo modo di affrontare il lavoro risponde a problematiche oggettive oppure se secondo te è la sua reazione ad esse è sproporzionata? Non è che per caso sta subendo un progressivo demansionamento che lo sta portando ad un lento ed inesorabile mobbing? E ha mai preso in considerazione l'idea di cambiare attività?


 
E' una situazione difficile e non posso spiegarla perchè sarebbe "riconoscibile"...comunque un cambio di attività è assolutamente escluso


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Persa, il mio tradimento è solo "mentale"; io mi limito a fantasticare su uno che mi fa un complimento al lavoro, non mi sono mai creata le occasioni per tradire nè ho mai seriamente pensato ad un tradimento. Se lasciassi mio marito, ora, sarebbe solo perchè alle volte mi rendo conto che ho paura che non saremo mai più "normali", che gli anni passano e non stiamo vivendo, non per un altro...e perchè non voglio essere *solo* la valvola di sfogo delle sue frustrazioni...


Comincia da te Lale, fatti supportare tu da uno specialista.


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Comincia da te Lale, fatti supportare tu da uno specialista.


 
Io ho cominciato da qui, da voi. Prima non ne avevo mai parlato con nessuno se non in maniera molto asettica. Di più non posso fare: non ne avrei il tempo, i soldi e se mi scoprisse sarebbe la fine


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ottimi, ha una famiglia meravigliosa, gli vogliono bene,sanno bene di questa situazione e ne soffrono...ma con lui non ne parlano. Ripeto: loro si amano molto ma non parlano di queste cose; chiamano me e ne parlano con me ma non con lui. Mi dicono di essere forte, che passerà...


famiglia meravigliosa... se lo dici tu...
per sapere di lui passano attraverso te. 
io per sganciarmi da questo meccanismo ho dovuto chiudere ogni rapporto con mia suocera.
guarda.... ti capisco e non sai quanto... ma non subire!!


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda.... ti capisco e non sai quanto... ma non subire!!


Quoto.


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io ho cominciato da qui, da voi. Prima non ne avevo mai parlato con nessuno se non in maniera molto asettica. Di più non posso fare: non ne avrei il tempo, i soldi e se mi scoprisse sarebbe la fine


Ci sono consultori pubblici e anche privati a poco costo... Sarebbe la fine?


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' una situazione difficile e non posso spiegarla perchè sarebbe "riconoscibile"...comunque un cambio di attività è assolutamente escluso


vado per ipotesi quindi.. dal poco che ho letto ho pensato al mobbing perchè progressivamente risucchia la persona all'interno di un vortice in cui esiste solo il lavoro, che fa perdere un equilibrato contatto con la realtà, un equilibrato senso del proprio valore professionale e la forza di operare in proprio un cambiamento. Se le situazione fosse questa, devi spingerlo a farsi aiutare, non ne viene mica fuori da solo. E prima è, meglio è, perchè il mobbing ti passa al tritacarne e poi ti ritrovi in poltiglia.


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sono consultori pubblici e anche privati a poco costo... Sarebbe la fine?


 
Non ne capirebbe il motivo, la vivrebbe come una cosa fatta contro di lui, un modo di dirgli che voglio lasciarlo...per lui il problema non esiste. Lui è così perchè ha il diritto di stare così, perchè la vita gli ha riservato solo merda (parole sue eh, non mie...le dice sempre 'ste cose)e io non posso capire. E fine


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> vado per ipotesi quindi.. dal poco che ho letto ho pensato al mobbing perchè progressivamente risucchia la persona all'interno di un vortice in cui esiste solo il lavoro, che fa perdere un equilibrato contatto con la realtà, un equilibrato senso del proprio valore professionale e la forza di operare in proprio un cambiamento. Se le situazione fosse questa, devi spingerlo a farsi aiutare, non ne viene mica fuori da solo. E prima è, meglio è, perchè il mobbing ti passa al tritacarne e poi ti ritrovi in poltiglia.


Ti ho mandato un mp...spiega  un pò meglio la situazione lavorativa


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ne capirebbe il motivo, la vivrebbe come una cosa fatta contro di lui, un modo di dirgli che voglio lasciarlo...per lui il problema non esiste. Lui è così perchè ha il diritto di stare così, perchè la vita gli ha riservato solo merda (parole sue eh, non mie...le dice sempre 'ste cose)e io non posso capire. E fine


E tu  non dirgli nulla. Fallo SOLO per te, esclusivamente per te. Hai bisogno di supporto.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Persa, il mio tradimento è solo "mentale"; io mi limito a fantasticare su uno che mi fa un complimento al lavoro, non mi sono mai creata le occasioni per tradire nè ho mai seriamente pensato ad un tradimento. Se lasciassi mio marito, ora, sarebbe solo perchè alle volte mi rendo conto che ho paura che non saremo mai più "normali", che gli anni passano e non stiamo vivendo, non per un altro...e perchè non voglio essere *solo* la valvola di sfogo delle sue frustrazioni...


tesora...  impara a dirti: NON E' COLPA MIA.
io mi sono annientata per aiutare mio marito ad uscire dalla tossicodipendenza, oltre a fare da filtro fra la sua famiglia e lui, visto che non comunicavano. 
poi ho capito che non era colpa mia di niente e che i loro problemi dovevano risolverli fra di loro e mi sono sganciata.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ne capirebbe il motivo, la vivrebbe come una cosa fatta contro di lui, un modo di dirgli che voglio lasciarlo...per lui il problema non esiste. Lui è così perchè ha il diritto di stare così, perchè la vita gli ha riservato solo merda (parole sue eh, non mie...le dice sempre 'ste cose)e io non posso capire. E fine


Hai provato a chiedergli che posto dovresti avere tu in mezzo a tutta questa merda che lui vede attorno? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E cosa lui si aspetti da te? 

Che ti faccia carico, zitta e muta, del suo "son così e basta"?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ne capirebbe il motivo, la vivrebbe come una cosa fatta contro di lui, un modo di dirgli che voglio lasciarlo...per lui il problema non esiste. Lui è così perchè ha il diritto di stare così, perchè la vita gli ha riservato solo merda (parole sue eh, non mie...le dice sempre 'ste cose)e io non posso capire. E fine


Non ti capisco.
Dal tuo primo post in cui ti dici pronta a tradire perché trascurata, sei arrivata dire di aver compreso che quello di tuo marito è un problema di depressione negato dalla famiglia e che sai già che lui non accetterebbe un tuo aiuto che pochi post fa sembrava non pensavi lui potesse averne bisogno...


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ti capisco.
> Dal tuo primo post in cui ti dici pronta a tradire perché trascurata, sei arrivata dire di aver compreso che quello di tuo marito è un problema di depressione negato dalla famiglia e che sai già che lui non accetterebbe un tuo aiuto che pochi post fa sembrava non pensavi lui potesse averne bisogno...


 
Ora il mio primo post dove dicevo che ero pronta a tradire e dove dicevo che lui non ha bisogno di aiuto non lo trovo ma cercherò di spiegarmi. 
Io, da qualche mese a questa parte ed a differenza di quanto accadeva prima, penso ad altri uomini o quanto meno mi lusinga l'attenzione di altri uomini che prima non avrei considerato e questo mi fa sentire in colpa. Non mi sono mai creata occasioni di frequentare altri uomini, non le cerco...semplicemente *fantastico* su altri. Brutto, disonesto, pericoloso ma è così.
Mio marito è infelice, lo so io e lo sa lui, solo che lui non ne parla con nessuno, non lo ammette e non vuole assolutamente che io parli di lui, di me o di noi due con chicchessia. E' depresso? Forse. Io non sono una psicologa, non ho precedenti familiari in tal senso. Lui ha alcuni parenti che reagiscono alle vicissitudini della vita esattamente come fa lui ma in famiglia sua viene liquidato semplicemente come "brutto carattere".
Non posso certo diagnosticargli un disturbo simile e so *per certo* che non accetterà mai di consultarsi con nessuno.
Lo amo ma questa situazione mi spaventa. Io, oltretutto, se ho un pregio e solo uno è quello di essere una persona solare...ma i miei familiari ora dicono che sono cambiata. Io rispondo che sono solo diventata adulta e spero che sia così


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Hai provato a chiedergli che posto dovresti avere tu in mezzo a tutta questa merda che lui vede attorn:c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sì, dice che io so che mi vuole bene , naturalmente, ma che non posso capire e di non mettermici anch'io che ha già abbastanza problemi


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ti capisco.
> Dal tuo primo post in cui ti dici pronta a tradire perché trascurata, sei arrivata dire di aver compreso che quello di tuo marito è un problema di depressione negato dalla famiglia e che sai già che lui non accetterebbe un tuo aiuto che pochi post fa sembrava non pensavi lui potesse averne bisogno...


 
Per inciso nella serata tipo (ieri, ad esempio) non mi rivolge la parola per tutta la sera (non scherzo: neppure una parola, 0) e se io cerco di chiedergli come va, com'è andata(insomma, una normale conversazione di due che non si vedono tutto il giorno) mi risponde "male, ho avuto una giornata di merda, non ho voglia di parlare lasciami stare stasera." 
Poi io vado a letto e fine della serata.
Ripeto: non sono una martire ma è frustrante, davvero. Poi, certamente, avrebbe potuto trovarsene una migliore di me, più comprensiva...ma io sto cercando di dare quello che posso.


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sì, dice che io so che mi vuole bene , naturalmente, ma che non posso capire e di non mettermici anch'io che ha già abbastanza problemi



Quello che gli devi far capire e' che questo suo compotamento ti addolora ... e ti portera' col tempo ad allontarti da lui.

Fai scattare il famoso campanellino di allarme  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se lui veramente ci tiene a te, lo deve anche dimostrare con fatti/azioni e non chiacchiere/parole.


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> *Per inciso nella serata tipo (ieri, ad esempio) non mi rivolge la parola per tutta la sera (non scherzo: neppure una parola, 0) e se io cerco di chiedergli come va, com'è andata(insomma, una normale conversazione di due che non si vedono tutto il giorno) mi risponde "male, ho avuto una giornata di merda, non ho voglia di parlare lasciami stare stasera." *
> Poi io vado a letto e fine della serata.
> Ripeto: non sono una martire ma è frustrante, davvero. Poi, certamente, avrebbe potuto trovarsene una migliore di me, più comprensiva...ma io sto cercando di dare quello che posso.


Lale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  io indagherei un po ... premetto, sarei anche sospettosa in questo caso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che sia mai ...


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quello che gli devi far capire e' che questo suo compotamento ti addolora ... e ti portera' col tempo ad allontarti da lui.
> 
> Fai scattare il famoso campanellino di allarme
> 
> ...


 
Già fatto, la reazione è diversa a seconda del momento: alle volte capisco che la cosa lo tocca, lo preoccupa. Altre mi ha detto che non sa cosa farci, non è colpa sua e se non mi va bene posso andare. Ma so che non lo pensa davvero eh


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parli di un tradimento? Guarda Marì,non si può mai dire eh, ma lo escluderei.


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Parli di un tradimento? Guarda Marì,non si può mai dire eh, ma lo escluderei.


... non escluderlo MAI! Io una occhiata ce la darei  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma con mooolto tatto e discrezione.


----------



## lale75 (3 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non escluderlo MAI! Io una occhiata ce la darei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi ferirebbe anche solo per il fatto di aver potuto dedicare ad un'altra il tempo che non aveva per me....come faccio a "dargli un'occhiata", scusa Marì?Lo devo seguire?


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi ferirebbe anche solo per il fatto di aver potuto dedicare ad un'altra il tempo che non aveva per me....come faccio a "dargli un'occhiata", scusa Marì?Lo devo seguire?


... per esempio, dove lavora, con chi lavora, ci sono donne in giro ... e quando non e' a lavoro o a casa, dove va?

Suvvvia un po di fantasia Lale


----------



## Verena67 (3 Marzo 2009)

Lale, ho familiarità con lo scenario che descrivi, che pero' nel mio caso è episodico. Alla lunga, penso sia intollerabile.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non escluderlo MAI! Io una occhiata ce la darei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non penso. I fedifraghi sono tutti trulli (traduzione: allegri e ben disposti verso il coniuge...).


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non penso. I fedifraghi sono tutti trulli (traduzione: allegri e ben disposti verso il coniuge...).


anche questo e' vero ... ma ce ne sono di quelli che presi dal "rimorso" non sanno come uscirne.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Marzo 2009)

Io penso sia un fenomeno depressivo, da come lo descrivi, Lale.

Non credo tu possa farci molto, resistere finché riesci...


----------



## lale75 (4 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... per esempio, dove lavora, con chi lavora, ci sono donne in giro ... e quando non e' a lavoro o a casa, dove va?
> 
> Suvvvia un po di fantasia Lale


 
Mio marito lavora esclusivamente con uomini e a parte il lavoro non fa altro...finisce di lavorare e viene a casa. Lavora "in coppia" con il suo capo quindi non si può allontanare durante il turno.veramente sono io a spingerlo a tornare in palestra, a fare qualcosa almeno i gironi in cui è a casa, ad uscire con degli amici, ma lui dice che adesso è troppo stanco e non ne ha voglia. 
Per carità non dò per scontato che non possa succedere ma, non so come spiegare, la sua apatia è reale...non ha interesse per nulla.
Ho provato, qualche volta, con tenerezza, nei momenti "buoni" a dirgli che sono preoccupata da questo suo modo di non-vivere, che non potrà semplicemente"recuperare"dopo. Lui sorride, mi dà un bacio in fornte e mi dice "ma và, sciocca; stai tranquilla"...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (4 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Poi, certamente, avrebbe potuto trovarsene una migliore di me, più comprensiva...ma io sto cercando di dare quello che posso.


Non sembra proprio che tu non sia comprensiva, anzi mi sembra esattamente il contrario.


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ho provato, qualche volta, con tenerezza, nei momenti "buoni" a dirgli che sono preoccupata da questo suo modo di non-vivere, che non potrà semplicemente"recuperare"dopo. Lui sorride, mi dà un bacio in fornte e mi dice "ma và, sciocca; stai tranquilla"...


Lale nei momenti cattivi che succede?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (4 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Per inciso nella serata tipo (ieri, ad esempio) non mi rivolge la parola per tutta la sera (non scherzo: neppure una parola, 0) e se io cerco di chiedergli come va, com'è andata(insomma, una normale conversazione di due che non si vedono tutto il giorno) mi risponde "male, ho avuto una giornata di merda, non ho voglia di parlare lasciami stare stasera."
> Poi io vado a letto e fine della serata.


Certo che la situazione è pesantissima. Da come la descrivi sembra veramente che non ci sia soluzione. Il finale più scontato sembra la degenerazione del rapporto

Certo parlare anche con lui darebbe un quadro più completo della situazione.

Ma sei sicura che non ce l'abbia con te per qualcosa, non ci sia un qualcosa che lo ha ferito, non so c'è qualcosa che non mi torna...

Così è veramente difficile dare dei consigli validi.


----------



## lale75 (4 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Non sembra proprio che tu non sia comprensiva, anzi mi sembra esattamente il contrario.


 
Il fatto è che mi sento impotente, non so come aiutarlo e quel poco che faccio, tipo parlare con i suoi fratelli e sorelle per cercare di far capire come sta lui e vedere se possono parlargli, so che non sarebbe apprezzato da mio marito. Come ho già detto lui non vuole che parli assolutamente di lui, di me o di noi con nessuno; la cosa lo offende profondamente.


----------



## lale75 (4 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Lale nei momenti cattivi che succede?


 
Mi dice che gli manca solo che mi ci metta anch'io a creargli problemi e che se non ce la faccio a reggere questa situazione posso andare. So che non lo pensa davvero...io so che lui mi vuole bene e che ha comunque bisogno di me anche se non lo dice


----------



## lale75 (4 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Certo che la situazione è pesantissima. Da come la descrivi sembra veramente che non ci sia soluzione. Il finale più scontato sembra la degenerazione del rapporto
> 
> Certo parlare anche con lui darebbe un quadro più completo della situazione.
> 
> ...


 
Da che ne so io no, non ce l'ha con me. E' proprio solo la sua situazione sul lavoro che lo rende così ed il fatto, probabilmente, che non abbiamo molto altro, nè lui nè io, a parte il lavoro. I turni di lavoro non coincidono per cui è molto raro che passiamo un'intera giornata assieme(l'ultima è stata a settembre quando eravamo in vacanza), non abbiamo figli...
Comunque finora se aveva qualcosa da dire su un mio atteggiamento non se l'è mai tenuto per sè...è una persona molto sincera e le sue precedenti relazioni gli hanno lasciato un segno in questo senso.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (4 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi dice che gli manca solo che mi ci metta anch'io a creargli problemi e che se non ce la faccio a reggere questa situazione posso andare. So che non lo pensa davvero...io so che lui mi vuole bene e che ha comunque bisogno di me anche se non lo dice


Forse è troppo sicuro di te se dice così. A volte la percezione che l'altra persona se ne sta andando può creare delle reazioni positive.
E' chiuso nel nel suo stato, forse dargli la sensazione che ti sei stufata di tutto potrebbe farlo reagire.

E poi le dimostrazioni di amore devono essere da entrambe le parti.
Deve reagire un minimo se tiene a te per la miseria! 
Non sei mica Gesù Cristo...


----------



## lale75 (4 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Forse è troppo sicuro di te se dice così. A volte la percezione che l'altra persona se ne sta andando può creare delle reazioni positive.
> E' chiuso nel nel suo stato, forse dargli la sensazione che ti sei stufata di tutto potrebbe farlo reagire.
> 
> E poi le dimostrazioni di amore devono essere da entrambe le parti.
> ...


 
Lo so, ma se me ne andassi ora prima di tutto aggiungerei altro dolore a quello che lui già prova, gli darei il colpo di grazia...e poi, per quanto lui mi ami, in passato, quand'è capitato che gli dicessi che non voglio vivere così, mi ha fatto chiaramente capire che se me ne vado è per sempre...e so che non scherza


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (4 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Da che ne so io no, non ce l'ha con me. E' proprio solo la sua situazione sul lavoro che lo rende così ed il fatto, probabilmente, che non abbiamo molto altro, nè lui nè io, a parte il lavoro. I turni di lavoro non coincidono per cui è molto raro che passiamo un'intera giornata assieme(l'ultima è stata a settembre quando eravamo in vacanza), non abbiamo figli...
> Comunque finora se aveva qualcosa da dire su un mio atteggiamento non se l'è mai tenuto per sè...è una persona molto sincera e le sue precedenti relazioni gli hanno lasciato un segno in questo senso.


In sincerità Lale...
Anche io ho avuto problemi, molto pesanti, con il lavoro.
Ero "mediamente più incazzato" irascibile, molte volte apatico, ma continuavo a vivere.

Nello stadio di depressione che si trova tuo marito credo che tu sia impotente e possa fare ben poco.

Prendi in mano la situazione e fatevi aiutare da qualcuno, non mi sembra che nella situazione in cui sei ,rischi più di tanto.

Ti chiedo scusa in anticipo se sono stato "troppo diretto".

Ciao
Il Ribelle


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mio marito lavora esclusivamente con uomini e a parte il lavoro non fa altro...finisce di lavorare e viene a casa. Lavora "in coppia" con il suo capo quindi non si può allontanare durante il turno.veramente *sono io a spingerlo a tornare in palestra, a fare qualcosa almeno i gironi in cui è a casa, ad uscire con degli amici, ma lui dice che adesso è troppo stanco e non ne ha voglia*.
> Per carità non dò per scontato che non possa succedere ma, non so come spiegare, la sua apatia è reale...non ha interesse per nulla.
> Ho provato, qualche volta, con tenerezza, nei momenti "buoni" a dirgli che *sono preoccupata da questo suo modo di non-vivere, che non potrà semplicemente"recuperare"dopo. Lui sorride, mi dà un bacio in fornte e mi dice "ma và, sciocca; stai tranquilla"* ...





lale75 ha detto:


> Il fatto è che mi sento impotente, non so come aiutarlo e quel poco che faccio, tipo parlare con i suoi fratelli e sorelle per cercare di far capire come sta lui e vedere se possono parlargli, so che non sarebbe apprezzato da mio marito. Come ho già detto lui non vuole che parli assolutamente di lui, di me o di noi con nessuno; la cosa lo offende profondamente.





lale75 ha detto:


> *Mi dice che gli manca solo che mi ci metta anch'io a creargli problemi e che se non ce la faccio a reggere questa situazione posso andare.* So che non lo pensa davvero...io so che lui mi vuole bene e che ha comunque bisogno di me anche se non lo dice








  però si comportano così anche molti traditori...


----------



## lale75 (4 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> però si comportano così anche molti traditori...


Ti dirò che alle volte penso che se un'altra donna potesse renderlo felice come io non riesco a fare, allora preferirei che ne trovasse un'altra


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ti dirò che alle volte penso che se un'altra donna potesse renderlo felice come io non riesco a fare, allora preferirei che ne trovasse un'altra


Non dirlo che poi si avvera  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Se il problema vero è la depressione nessuna donna potrà aiutarlo. Lale NON è colpa tua. Comincia da qui.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non dirlo che poi si avvera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è proprio da lì che deve iniziare se vuole salvarsi e aiutare lui..


----------



## Old oscar (4 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non dirlo che poi si avvera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è mica vero.........

molti terapeuti consigliano di farsi un'amante per uscire da stati di depressione.
In questo caso si può davvero parlare di amante=medicina.


----------



## Old Zyp (4 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> però si comportano così anche molti traditori...


 
son allibito, quello che hai quotato ripercorre alla meglio ciò che poi ho scoperto .... 


sei una potenza P/R !


----------



## Old oscar (4 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non penso. I fedifraghi sono tutti trulli (traduzione: allegri e ben disposti verso il coniuge...).


neppure questo è vero

a volte ci si arrabbia con il proprio coniuge perchè è lui la causa che ostacola la nostra felicità ( il vedersi con l'amante )

altre volte si recita la parte degli arrabbiati perchè così non si corre il rischio di dover far l'amore, dispendendo energie preziose da usare con l'amante.

come vedi, Cara Verena, non è tutto come sembra a te


----------



## Old oscar (4 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lale, ho familiarità con lo scenario che descrivi, che pero' nel mio caso è episodico. Alla lunga, penso sia intollerabile.


come ho detto : 

altre volte si recita la parte degli arrabbiati o dei depressi o preoccupati  perchè così non si corre il rischio di dover far l'amore, dispendendo energie preziose ( data l'età che avanza e non avendo più 20 anni ) da usare con l'amante.


----------



## Nordica (4 Marzo 2009)

apri un sondaggio e più semplice vedere il risultato!


----------



## lale75 (4 Marzo 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> apri un sondaggio e più semplice vedere il risultato!


 
Chi deve aprire il sondaggio? Io? e su cosa?


----------



## lale75 (4 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> però si comportano così anche molti traditori...


 
Ok, mettiamo che questo suo atteggiamento sia un modo di nascondere un tradimento: dura da anni, ormai, ed è in continuo peggioramento. Quanto può resistere prima di "confessare"? Alla fine la vita con una donna che non ama e, soprattutto, simulare un'eterna mancanza di voglia di vivere non lo avrebbero già portato a troncare? Del resto ci sono stati episodi in cui la rottura fra noi sembrava cosa fatta: avevo addirittura le valigie pronte, perchè non approfittarne?


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non è mica vero.........
> 
> molti terapeuti consigliano di farsi un'amante per uscire da stati di depressione.
> In questo caso si può davvero parlare di amante=medicina.
























  Oscar il terapeuta consiglia anche l'amante giusta? Non si sa mai con chi si può capitare


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ok, mettiamo che questo suo atteggiamento sia un modo di nascondere un tradimento: dura da anni, ormai, ed è in continuo peggioramento. Quanto può resistere prima di "confessare"? Alla fine la vita con una donna che non ama e, soprattutto, simulare un'eterna mancanza di voglia di vivere non lo avrebbero già portato a troncare? Del resto ci sono stati episodi in cui la rottura fra noi sembrava cosa fatta: avevo addirittura le valigie pronte, perchè non approfittarne?


Lale non credere sia così facile confessare... ma ribadisco, comincia da te.


----------



## lale75 (4 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Lale non credere sia così facile confessare... ma ribadisco, comincia da te.


 
...e, a quanto pare, accorgersene è ancora più difficile...


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> ...e, a quanto pare, accorgersene è ancora più difficile...


Dipende. Maggiore attenzione alla propria persona, cellulare che viene spento misteriosamente non appena rientra a casa, ritardi improvvisi...


----------



## lale75 (4 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende. Maggiore attenzione alla propria persona, cellulare che viene spento misteriosamente non appena rientra a casa, ritardi improvvisi...


 
Nessuna delle tre, mi pare: è assolutamente trascurato rispetto ad un tempo, il suo cellulare lo spegne prima di andare a letto e lo tiene sul mobile del soggiorno (oltretutto se gli arriva un sms spesso mi chiede se glielo leggo se magari è impeganto in altro) e ritardi...boh, non mi pare...a meno che non mi dica che è al lavoro mentre, invece, sta da qualche altra parte...


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Nessuna delle tre, mi pare: è assolutamente trascurato rispetto ad un tempo, il suo cellulare lo spegne prima di andare a letto e lo tiene sul mobile del soggiorno (oltretutto se gli arriva un sms spesso mi chiede se glielo leggo se magari è impeganto in altro) e ritardi...boh, non mi pare...a meno che non mi dica che è al lavoro mentre, invece, sta da qualche altra parte...


Ok escludiamo il tradimento... torniamo alla depressione, nemmeno dal medico di famiglia vuole andare? Qualche amico del quale si fida molto che potrebbe parlargli?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (4 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> neppure questo è vero
> 
> a volte ci si arrabbia con il proprio coniuge perchè è lui la causa che ostacola la nostra felicità ( il vedersi con l'amante )
> 
> ...


Deve essere proprio una brutta vita quella dell'amante allora...

Almeno nei casi che hai illustrato.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (4 Marzo 2009)

*L'amante in quella situazione bah...*

A me la storia dell'amante mi pare una gran cazzata...

Mi sbagliero'...


----------



## Old oscar (4 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Deve essere proprio una brutta vita quella dell'amante allora...
> 
> Almeno nei casi che hai illustrato.


brutta no, movimentata un po'.


----------



## Nordica (4 Marzo 2009)

*lui deve aprire un sondaggio su questo:*

oscar *oscar è online*
Utente Assiduo
Data Registrazione: Oct 2008
Messaggi: 1.115 






*curiosità n° 2* 
così, tanto per fare un piccolo censimento sulla situazione dei frequentatori di questo forum.....se vi và di dirlo.

quanti di voi attualmente tradiscono il loro coniuge ? e perchè ? e quanti anni avete ?

io attualmente tradisco, lo faccio perchè sento la necessità di avere più di una persona con cui fare l'amore, ho oltre 40 anni E voi ?.


----------



## Old oscar (4 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Oscar il terapeuta consiglia anche l'amante giusta? Non si sa mai con chi si può capitare


eh si, dici bene, potrebbe capitarti uno che ti vuole sposare e vuole che si lasci il coniuge, allora sarebbero guai.


----------



## lale75 (4 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok escludiamo il tradimento... torniamo alla depressione, nemmeno dal medico di famiglia vuole andare? Qualche amico del quale si fida molto che potrebbe parlargli?


 
Ma sai, a causa di questo suo stato di incazzatura-apatia, come dicevo, si è un pò isolato ed anche con il suo migliore amico si vedono poco (comunque questo ora ha una famiglia, abita abbastanza distante...insomma c'ha anche altri caxxi per la testa). A parte con i suoi colleghi, con cui non ho nessuna confidenza, lui non si vede con nessuno.
L'unica era sperare che gli parlassero i suoi familiari ma da quando ho accennato al risvolto psicologico che questa storia del lavoro ha avuto su di lui loro semplicemente chiamano più spesso me, mi dicono di tenere duro, di cercare di parlargli, ma non hanno mai chiamato lui per capire come va, dicono che sanno già che comunque non parlerebbe di sè.
Figurati che sono rimasti sorpresi che abbia questo tipo di atteggiamento: eppure è un ragazzo che ha sempre viaggiato molto, aveva un gruppo di amici che frequentavamo assieme, andava in palestra, ci teneva a sè; ora, secondo me, salta agli occhi che ha molti pensieri e, comunque, anche se non lo vedono tutti i giorni sanno che non va in vacanza se non cinque giorni all'anno...In definitiva io cercavo un appoggio in loro e loro, invece, pensano che sia io, in quanto sua moglie, a dover pensare a lui


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2009)

> secretary ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ragazze a volte mi fate morir dal ridere: vi siete messe a far chiacchiere su quale fondotinta è meglio in un thread che parla di tradimento...ah ah ah...anche se comunque non volendo avete consigliato un fondotinta a chi ha paura di "lasciare tracce"!
> ...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (5 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> brutta no, movimentata un po'.


Si ma fare sesso con la propria moglie viene "schifato" così, non credo che alla fine si passino proprio dei bei momenti quando si è a casa....
Magari quando si sta con l'amante ci si trova al 7° cielo, ma quando si torna a casa si trova l'inferno...

Ne vale la pena?

Riferiscila ai casi presi in questione.


----------



## Old oscar (5 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Si ma fare sesso con la propria moglie viene "schifato" così, non credo che alla fine si passino proprio dei bei momenti quando si è a casa....
> Magari quando si sta con l'amante ci si trova al 7° cielo, ma quando si torna a casa si trova l'inferno...
> 
> Ne vale la pena?
> ...


si, spesso è così, diventa frustrante e difficilmente sopportabile, la moglie ( o marito ) diventano un'ostacolo alla propria felicità ( perchè impossibilita il vedersi con l'amante ). per la moglie ( o il marito ) non si prova più attrazione fisica e allora il fare l'amore può diventare un problema ( si può anche arrivare a delle disfunzioni erettili ).

ma 

c'è anche il caso in cui piace sia la propria moglie ( o marito ) che l'amante.
allora è una figata, si sta al settimo cielo, sempre.


----------



## MK (5 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Si ma fare sesso con la propria moglie viene "schifato" così, non credo che alla fine si passino proprio dei bei momenti quando si è a casa....
> Magari quando si sta con l'amante ci si trova al 7° cielo, ma quando si torna a casa si trova l'inferno...
> 
> Ne vale la pena?
> ...


In effetti...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (5 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, spesso è così, diventa frustrante e difficilmente sopportabile, la moglie ( o marito ) diventano un'ostacolo alla propria felicità ( perchè impossibilita il vedersi con l'amante ). per la moglie ( o il marito ) non si prova più attrazione fisica e allora il fare l'amore può diventare un problema ( si può anche arrivare a delle disfunzioni erettili ).


Ma in questi casi, _secondo te_, ne vale la pena? (E' proprio una domanda Oscar! non è una affermazione...)

Oppure alla fine ci si pente di averlo fatto?


----------



## lale75 (6 Marzo 2009)

Volevo ringraziarvi tutti per l'appoggio che mi avete dato. L'altra sera ho parlato con mio marito; gli ho espresso, anche piangendo, tutta la mia preoccupazione ed il mio disagio per il suo atteggiamento ed ho accennato anche alla possibilità di farci aiutare da un medico. Lui, naturalmente, ha preso molto male la questione del medico ma credo si sia comunque reso conto di cosa ha fatto *anche a me* *ed alla nostra storia *con questo suo "sopravvivere"...siamo andati fuori a cena (dopo circa tre mesi...)e siamo stati bene, era rilassato...forse sarà stato, ancora una volta, solo un momento "buono" in mezzo a  mille altri negativi ma ora sa che sta rischiando, che mi sta facendo del male e che non potrò resistere in eterno per aspettare che le cose cambino...grazie ancora di cuore, a tutti voi...vi voglio bene


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Volevo ringraziarvi tutti per l'appoggio che mi avete dato. L'altra sera ho parlato con mio marito; gli ho espresso, anche piangendo, tutta la mia preoccupazione ed il mio disagio per il suo atteggiamento ed ho accennato anche alla possibilità di farci aiutare da un medico. Lui, naturalmente, ha preso molto male la questione del medico ma credo si sia comunque reso conto di cosa ha fatto *anche a me* *ed alla nostra storia *con questo suo "sopravvivere"...siamo andati fuori a cena (dopo circa tre mesi...)e siamo stati bene, era rilassato...forse sarà stato, ancora una volta, solo un momento "buono" in mezzo a mille altri negativi ma ora sa che sta rischiando, che mi sta facendo del male e che non potrò resistere in eterno per aspettare che le cose cambino...grazie ancora di cuore, a tutti voi...vi voglio bene


bella lì lale.
parlare è sempre la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Old oscar (6 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ma in questi casi, _secondo te_, ne vale la pena? (E' proprio una domanda Oscar! non è una affermazione...)
> 
> Oppure alla fine ci si pente di averlo fatto?


secondo me no, non ne vale minimamente la pena

anche perchè questo stato dell'animo del traditore porta quasi sempre a delle situazioni catastrofiche tipo :

volersi separare del coniuge abbandonando eventuali figli etc. etc. 
e per qualche trombata in più non ne vale davvero la pena. Meglio starsene tranquilli e sereni nella propria vita domestica, anche se sembra un po pantofolaia e tiepida.


per tradire ci vuole equilibrio, oltre che coraggio, e non è sempre facile averli, siamo umani, ognuno con le proprie debolezze.


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> per tradire ci vuole equilibrio, oltre che coraggio, e non è sempre facile averli, siamo umani, ognuno con le proprie debolezze.


ogni volta che te lo vedo scrivere ti ribadisco che il coraggio serve per altro, non per tradire.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> secondo me no, non ne vale minimamente la pena
> 
> anche perchè questo stato dell'animo del traditore porta quasi sempre a delle situazioni catastrofiche tipo :
> 
> ...


Grazie per la risposta.

Ciao
Il Ribelle


----------



## Old oscar (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ogni volta che te lo vedo scrivere ti ribadisco che il coraggio serve per altro, non per tradire.


si , hai ragione. 
Ma ne converrai con me se dico che ci vuole un pochino di coraggio per esempio per entrare in un albergo con una persona che non è il tuo coniuge avendo paura di essere visto.

lo so è una piccola cosa, un piccolo coraggio. 

è logico che il coraggio, quello vero, serve per ben altre cose.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Volevo ringraziarvi tutti per l'appoggio che mi avete dato. L'altra sera ho parlato con mio marito; gli ho espresso, anche piangendo, tutta la mia preoccupazione ed il mio disagio per il suo atteggiamento ed ho accennato anche alla possibilità di farci aiutare da un medico. Lui, naturalmente, ha preso molto male la questione del medico ma credo si sia comunque reso conto di cosa ha fatto *anche a me* *ed alla nostra storia *con questo suo "sopravvivere"...siamo andati fuori a cena (dopo circa tre mesi...)e siamo stati bene, era rilassato...forse sarà stato, ancora una volta, solo un momento "buono" in mezzo a mille altri negativi ma ora sa che sta rischiando, che mi sta facendo del male e che non potrò resistere in eterno per aspettare che le cose cambino...grazie ancora di cuore, a tutti voi...vi voglio bene


 E' un buon inizio


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Volevo ringraziarvi tutti per l'appoggio che mi avete dato. *L'altra sera ho parlato con mio marito*; gli ho espresso, anche piangendo, tutta la mia preoccupazione ed il mio disagio per il suo atteggiamento ed ho accennato anche alla possibilità di farci aiutare da un medico. Lui, naturalmente, ha preso molto male la questione del medico ma credo si sia comunque reso conto di cosa ha fatto *anche a me* *ed alla nostra storia *con questo suo "sopravvivere"...siamo andati fuori a cena (dopo circa tre mesi...)e siamo stati bene, era rilassato...forse sarà stato, ancora una volta, solo un momento "buono" in mezzo a mille altri negativi ma ora sa che sta rischiando, che mi sta facendo del male e che non potrò resistere in eterno per aspettare che le cose cambino...grazie ancora di cuore, a tutti voi...vi voglio bene


mi sembra che tu abbia fatto la cosa migliore, tienici informati!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Marzo 2009)

Secondo me non è nemmeno tanto "rimorso" (anche se sicuramente questo sentimento entra in gioco...) quanto che vivi proprio male con il piede in due staffe. A meno che uno dei due (di solito l'amante...) sia vissuto come un mero oggetto di piacere psico - fisico, non puoi concretamente vivere due storie d'amore, è molto distruttivo, è una dissociazione mentale che fa molto male.

Secondo me due possono fare gli amanti a tempo indeterminato SE tra di loro non c'è - per nessuno dei due - un sentimento FORTE.

Pensate a Salomone e alle due madri...!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Marzo 2009)

Oscar: diciamo che capisco cosa stai dicendo. Non è del tutto inaccettabile il tuo punto di vista, ha un germe (ahime') di verità.

Vorrei precisare pero' una cosa: scegliere la normalità "tiepida" è una scelta che, come tutte le scelte, ha un costo.

A volte questo costo è (brutto a dirsi) troppo alto, e allora il cosiddetto "coraggio" lo si paga molto caro...


----------



## Old oscar (7 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oscar: diciamo che capisco cosa stai dicendo. Non è del tutto inaccettabile il tuo punto di vista, ha un germe (ahime') di verità.
> 
> Vorrei precisare pero' una cosa: scegliere la normalità "tiepida" è una scelta che, come tutte le scelte, ha un costo.
> 
> A volte questo costo è (brutto a dirsi) troppo alto, e allora il cosiddetto "coraggio" lo si paga molto caro...


non voglio avere la verità dalla mia parte, dico la mia tuttoquì.

eh, si bisogna sempre parage le cose che hanno, la vita non regala nulla, per fortuna.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Volevo ringraziarvi tutti per l'appoggio che mi avete dato. L'altra sera ho parlato con mio marito; gli ho espresso, anche piangendo, tutta la mia preoccupazione ed il mio disagio per il suo atteggiamento ed ho accennato anche alla possibilità di farci aiutare da un medico. Lui, naturalmente, ha preso molto male la questione del medico ma credo si sia comunque reso conto di cosa ha fatto *anche a me* *ed alla nostra storia *con questo suo "sopravvivere"...siamo andati fuori a cena (dopo circa tre mesi...)e siamo stati bene, era rilassato...forse sarà stato, ancora una volta, solo un momento "buono" in mezzo a mille altri negativi ma ora sa che sta rischiando, che mi sta facendo del male e che non potrò resistere in eterno per aspettare che le cose cambino...grazie ancora di cuore, a tutti voi...vi voglio bene


E' un inizio...e speriamo non sia, per lui, la fine dello scoperchiare la pentola... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non voglio fare l'uccellaccio del malaugurio, ma solo invitarti a non abbassare la guardia, a "tenerlo sul pezzo" come si dice e a non fargli pensare  che con una cenetta si risolvano i problemi che da molto tempo ci sono fra di voi...e a non rimandare grazie a un momento di serenità il dover affrontarli (vedi il consultarsi con uno specialista)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Spero comunque che anche lui possa arrivare alla necessità di fare un certo percorso...in bocca al lupo e sii forte!


----------



## lale75 (9 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' un inizio...e speriamo non sia, per lui, la fine dello scoperchiare la pentola...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Grazie, ci proverò...intanto mi è venuta la gastrite...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (9 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Grazie, ci proverò...intanto mi è venuta la gastrite...


Un pò di Malox... e passa....

Te lo dice un esperto!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Marzo 2009)

*Mi spiace e...*



lale75 ha detto:


> Grazie, ci proverò...intanto mi è venuta la gastrite...


Spero non per quello che ho scritto io...


----------

